# Götter von Azeroth



## Shelung (14. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne wissen ob wie yogg-saron und den anderen getötet haben oder nur wieder eingesperrt haben.

Den eigentlich ist es doch so dass wen man die götter tötet warscheinlich azeroth damit in stücke reisen würde da sie ja verankert sind mit der welt.
Aus diesem Grund finde ich es ziemlich unwarscheinlich das diese tot sind.

Wie seht ihr das?

Immerhin heißt es auch als sie den EInen gott an der dunkelküste getötet haben azeroth ziemlich darunter gelittet hat.


----------



## Shaila (14. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiss, haben wir sie nur zurück gedrängt, jedoch nicht getötet.


----------



## White_Sky (14. Juli 2010)

Bei irgentso'n Comic soll es heißen, dass C'thun tot ist.

Wieso soll Azeroth zerstört werden? 'Versteinern' sich die Leichen der alten Götter nit? Ihr Körper hält so weit ich weiß doch Azeroth.


----------



## lord just (14. Juli 2010)

die götter sind nicht tot sondern nur verbannt. als die titanen azeroth verändert haben, haben die gesehen, dass sie die alten götter nicht töten können, da sie sonst auch azeroth zerstören würden. c'thun und yogg-saron wurden beide nur zurückgedrängt in eine andere dimension. das yogg-saron auf azeroth in einem gefängnis war, war auch so von den titanen gewollt, weil er die macht hat andere wesen zu beherrschen und er so die macht über die anderen götter an sich reißen könnte und die alten götter zusammen dann aus der anderen dimension entkommen könnten. und die götter gegen die wir bisher gekämpft haben waren alle sehr stark geschwächt.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. Juli 2010)

Also bei meinem Yogg kill sah er schon sehr tot aus =)


----------



## Shelung (14. Juli 2010)

ich wollte dies nur klären da überall tot steht.

Um die frage zu beantworten warum sie beim tot azeroth zerstören würden und warum sie nicht tot sind.


Die 5 Götter naja 4 (ei9ner war ja schon tot) sind alle tief mit azeroth verankert.
Als sie einen Gott töteten (der an der dunkelküste, da steckt ein schwert in dem schnecken gehäuse) kahm azeroth man kann sagen schwer ins wanken zudem ist glaube ich ein ganzer landstrich etwas naja kaputt gewesen.

Sollten Alle götter sterben wird azeroth kaputt gehen.


Aus diesem grund wurden die Götter nur eingesperrt.

Wir begegen nie den göttert. Wir haben bisher nur teile der götter gesehen oder um es zu verdeutlichen.

Yogg-saron ist unter den Grizzlyhügeln eingesperrt genau genommen unter dem zerstörten weltenbaum.
Das eigentliche gefängnis ist zwar ulduar aber so seht ihr mal das der gott unter komplett nordend ist.


Warum können wir was gegen die götter ausrichten?

Die alten götter wurden geschwächt.
C`thun hatte einen titanen getötet aber trotz allem den kampf verloren. Die silithen oder wie sie sie noch hießen haben ihn geschützt und im geheimen wieder aufgebaut.
Im kampf gegen ihn hatte er nur ein hauch seiner stärke.

Yogg-saron könnte wen er aus dem gefängnis gekommen wäre den lichking mal eben umgeklatscht. Er ist für ihn nur lästig aber kein wirklicher feind.


Falls es euch aufgefallen ist. Immer und ja IMMER wenn wir gegen einen starken boss Kämpfen ist diese nur zurück gesperrt oder wir hatten hilfe.

Die götter haben wir nur wieder eingesperrt und quasi in den schlaf gezwungen. (Yogg-saron ist nur durch die wurzeln des weltenbaums aufgewacht).

Kil`jeaden ist nur zurück in den nether geschoben.

Den Kil`jeaden ist weitaus stärker als Arthas. Den wir auch nur besiegt haben nachdem tirion sich befreit und frostmourne zerstört worden ist.


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. Juli 2010)

C'thun = tot. Ist offiziell.

Yoggy = Nicht tot, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (14. Juli 2010)

SPOILER!













aber cthun wird ja von cho gall gerezzt



















SPOILER ENDE


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

Schwachsinn, der versucht einen anderen wiederzubeleben.

Und zwar den an der Dunkelküste. <- markieren, wegen spoilerbla


----------



## Shelung (14. Juli 2010)

Naja selbst wen alle sagen c`thun sei tod würde ich es nicht annehmen da das für mich heißen würde das einiges an gebiet ziemlich in stücke gerissen werden müsste.

Naja das ist halt wow.

Warcraft technich ist ja gar ncihts tot ^^


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

Wir haben auch den Aspekt der Magie gekillt u casten fröhlich weiter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (14. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Wir haben auch den Aspekt der Magie gekillt u casten fröhlich weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweitt ich weiss, soll Malygos ja nur über die Magie wachen, gehören tut sie ihm nicht.


----------



## Narulein (14. Juli 2010)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> SPOILER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man könnte auch einfach 



Spoiler



abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


 -> so warnen ;/
dann würde man das auch nicht direkt lesen wenn man nur drüber blättert


----------



## Vizard (14. Juli 2010)

Ist es eigentlich bestätigt das Azeroth Zerstört wird wenn die Alten Götter alle tot sind oder war das nur eine Vermutung der Titanen?
Und soweit ich weis sind C'Thun und Yogg-Saron beide von uns getötet worden.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Soweitt ich weiss, soll Malygos ja nur über die Magie wachen, gehören tut sie ihm nicht.



Naja theoretisch müssten jetzt alle Leylinien u Magiequellen unkontrollierbar sein.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (14. Juli 2010)

Wegen Malygos= Er ist nur der Bewahrer der Magie (wächter).
Die Magie selbst war einst in einem Brunnen "gefangen/Gebündelt", der Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Umso näher man an ihm war, desto besser konnte man Zaubern.

Als der Brunnen inplodierte (oder explodierte? =S) wurde die Magie wie durch einen "regen" auf ganz AZeroth verteilt.

Buch: Krieg der Ahnen Trilogie und Der letzte Wächter

mfg, SHadow


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> ich wollte dies nur klären da überall tot steht.
> 
> Um die frage zu beantworten warum sie beim tot azeroth zerstören würden und warum sie nicht tot sind.
> 
> ...



Archimonde ist auch nut tot weil Elune uns das erste mal in der WC Geschichte richtig geholfen hat^^


----------



## Feindflieger (14. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Archimonde ist auch nut tot weil Elune uns das erste mal in der WC Geschichte richtig geholfen hat^^



Das waren die Geister der Nachtelfenahnen.


----------



## Dexter2000 (14. Juli 2010)

also wenn die alten 5götter sterben wird azeroth vernichtet weil sie eins mit azeroth sind,
CThun und yogg sind nicht tot sonst müsste nordrend untergehn oder? wir haben sie nur wieder eingesperrt die hatten vllt 10%von ihre kraft wieder .

Der gott der in dunkelküste liegt wurde von Sargeras getötet sargeras schwert steckt immer noch in dem gott. Sargeras wurde dann bessesen wurde von den göttern korrumpiert und wurde böse und will jetzt alle titanen schöpfungen vernichten


----------



## Blutlos (14. Juli 2010)

Nana, nur weil die Titanen die Götter nicht töten konnten, heißt das doch nicht, dass dies auch für die Spielercharaktere gilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon mal abgesehen - es scheinen immer noch Leute der Meinung zu sein, das sogenannte "Lore" in WoW sei konsistent und unveränderlich, trotz der Versicherungen der Macher, dass dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Juli 2010)

[url="http://www.teddy.x-n8.de/geschichte-von-wow/59--der-myhtos-kapitel-1-.html?showall=1"]Die Titanen und die Entstehung des Universums
[/url]


----------



## Nexxen (14. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiss hat man C'Thun damals in AQ40 besiegt/getötet und Yogg-Saron in Ulduar.

Nur in den ganzen Warcraft Romanen heisst es 3 quasi 1ner fehlt und dessen Namen weiss ich selber net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kathai (14. Juli 2010)

Es ist einfach einer der Mächtigsten noch Lebenden Drachen des Blauen Drachenschwarms an Malygos stelle getreten der nun versucht alles im Gleichgewicht zu halten.


Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste
Ein weiterer Alter Gott stellt C'Thun da. Er befindet sich im Süd-Westen von Azeroth, unter Silithus im Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj
Der Gott des Todes ist Yogg-Saron im Norden von Azeroth in Nordend . Er ist tief unter Ulduar zu finden
Einer ist womöglich noch unter Tirisfal eingesperrt: Der große leere Raum im Westen der Karte kennzeichnet den Ort einer möglichen zukünftigen Instanz. Er würde sich dann im Nord-Osten befinden
Einer korrumpiert möglicherweise den Smaragdgrünen Traum. (Seine körperliche Form kann im Süd-Osten von Azeroth liegen, wenn er nicht der Eine unter dem Mahlstrom oder Tirisfal ist. Es würde Sinn machen, dass der Fünte im Süd-Osten ist, obwohl das nur Spekulation ist)
"hust" zufall


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> Es ist einfach einer der Mächtigsten noch Lebenden Drachen des Blauen Drachenschwarms an Malygos stelle getreten der nun versucht alles im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
> 
> 
> Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste
> ...



zu 5: Es liegt ein alter Gott unter dem Mahlstrohm. Nämlich der, der die Naga erschaffen hat.
Das verwirft dann leider deine Pentagrammtheorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweiteren Spekulier ich jetz mal: Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Ding in der Dunkelküste ein alter Gott ist.
Warum? Rundum der Leiche ist Blühender Wald und alles frei von Verderbnis (bis auf die Tollwutbären aber das hat nix mit der Leiche zu tun).
Nun schaut euch mal Silithus an. Und wäre ein Teil von Yogg-Saron net so tief eingesperrt, würde es in den Sturmgipfeln genauso aussehen.
Fazit: Alte Götter verursachen überall Verderbnis, auch wenn sie tot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kkthxbb


----------



## Redrak (14. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> Es ist einfach einer der Mächtigsten noch Lebenden Drachen des Blauen Drachenschwarms an Malygos stelle getreten der nun versucht alles im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
> 
> 
> Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste
> ...



Hast du gut gemacht muss man sagen,aber Ulduar liegt weiter oben und wenn man es symethrisch haben möchte,was ja dann i-wie den meisten Sinn ergibt,könnte ja evtl. noch einer irgendwo in/unter Kara sein und der eine den du bei Tirisfal hast könnte sich irgendwo in den Östlichn Pestländern oder den Geisterlanden aufhalten. Könnten ja dann auch noch inis kommen oder neue Zonen.

Aber das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Thoor (14. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie bringst du da einiges durcheinander....

Um die frage zu beantworten warum sie beim tot azeroth zerstören würden und warum sie nicht tot sind.


Die 5 Götter naja 4 (ei9ner war ja schon tot) sind alle tief mit azeroth verankert.
Als sie einen Gott töteten (der an der dunkelküste, da steckt ein schwert in dem schnecken gehäuse) kahm azeroth man kann sagen schwer ins wanken zudem ist glaube ich ein ganzer landstrich etwas naja kaputt gewesen.
_
welcher landstirch wurde vernichtet, führ das mal näher aus bitte_

Sollten Alle götter sterben wird azeroth kaputt gehen.

_quelle?_

Aus diesem grund wurden die Götter nur eingesperrt.

_nicht wirklich, aber wie gesagt: quelle?_

Wir begegen nie den göttert. Wir haben bisher nur teile der götter gesehen oder um es zu verdeutlichen.
_
C'Thun war komplett...._

Yogg-saron ist unter den Grizzlyhügeln eingesperrt genau genommen unter dem zerstörten weltenbaum.
Das eigentliche gefängnis ist zwar ulduar aber so seht ihr mal das der gott unter komplett nordend ist.


Warum können wir was gegen die götter ausrichten?

_Weil wir epic pew pew helden sind, wir konnte ja auch Malygos und den lichking töten (natürlich zu 10.!)_

Die alten götter wurden geschwächt.
C`thun hatte einen titanen getötet aber trotz allem den kampf verloren. Die silithen oder wie sie sie noch hießen haben ihn geschützt und im geheimen wieder aufgebaut.
Im kampf gegen ihn hatte er nur ein hauch seiner stärke.

_Jaein
_
Die götter haben wir nur wieder eingesperrt und quasi in den schlaf gezwungen. (Yogg-saron ist nur durch die wurzeln des weltenbaums aufgewacht).

_Cthun ist tot..._

Kil`jeaden ist nur zurück in den nether geschoben.

_Kil jaeden ist kein alter gott...._

Den Kil`jeaden ist weitaus stärker als Arthas. Den wir auch nur besiegt haben nachdem tirion sich befreit und frostmourne zerstört worden ist.
_
Kil jaeden ist das wohl mächtigste wesen der warcraft geschichte...ausser die 5 götter zusammen evtl..._


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. Juli 2010)

Redrak schrieb:


> Hast du gut gemacht muss man sagen,aber Ulduar liegt weiter oben und wenn man es symethrisch haben möchte,was ja dann i-wie den meisten Sinn ergibt,könnte ja evtl. noch einer irgendwo in/unter Kara sein und der eine den du bei Tirisfal hast könnte sich irgendwo in den Östlichn Pestländern oder den Geisterlanden aufhalten. Könnten ja dann auch noch inis kommen oder neue Zonen.
> 
> Aber das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung dazu.



Yogg-Saron liegt in der Mitte von Nordend, wo der Weltenbaum ist (Yogg-Saron hat ja den Weltenbaum Korumpiert).
Das mit Tirifsal stimmt schon, denn als Hochelfen sich dort ansiedenl wollten sind sie nach einiger Zeit verrückt geworden, und sind dann ganz schnell da weg.

desweiteren:

Quelle?

http://forscherliga....lte_G%C3%B6tter

_Weil wir epic pew pew helden sind, wir konnte ja auch Malygos und den lichking töten (natürlich zu 10.!)

Weil die alten Götter schon geschwächt waren...

__Cthun ist tot...

jain. Einen alten Gott töten ist nicht so einfach. So ein alter Gott verläuft durch den ganzen Planeten. In Aq haben wir also nur einen kleinen Teil von ihm getötet.

__Kil jaeden ist das wohl mächtigste wesen der warcraft geschichte...ausser die 5 götter zusammen evtl..._ 

sorry aber das ist das Dümmste was ich je gehört habe... Kil'jaeden hätte nicht den HAUCH einer chance gegen auch nur einen alten Gott... Und Sargeras is auch allemal stärker als er.
_

_


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (14. Juli 2010)

Kil jaeden ist das wohl mächtigste wesen der warcraft geschichte...ausser die 5 götter zusammen evtl...




rofl rofl nub jetz zerpflück ich zitate von dir ololol!Sargeras > alles bekannte lololol nub!111


----------



## Koradas (14. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> Es ist einfach einer der Mächtigsten noch Lebenden Drachen des Blauen Drachenschwarms an Malygos stelle getreten der nun versucht alles im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
> 
> 
> Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste
> ...



Und was haben die Illuminati damit zu tun? Aiman ist schon informiert er wird sich mit deinem screen näher befassen! Wir werden schon langezeit von einer höheren Spezies kontrolliert und gezwungen, stundenlang sinnlose Aufgaben für Bauern zu erledigen deren Getreide für schon drölf mal auf dem Feld gesäht haben.


----------



## kathai (14. Juli 2010)

PantheonErschaffer von Azeroth die sogar die Alten Götter hätten töten können)

Aman'Thul, der Hochvater des Pantheons,
Eonar, die Schützerin allen Lebens
Norgannon, der Bewahrer der Lehre und Meistermagicus 
Khaz’goroth, der Former und Weltenschmied 

Sargeras größter Krieger des Pantheons

das sind die 5 mächtigsten wesen von Warcraft



Das mit dem Bild war nur so grob gemacht^^


----------



## kathai (14. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringst du da einiges durcheinander....
> 
> Um die frage zu beantworten warum sie beim tot azeroth zerstören würden und warum sie nicht tot sind.
> 
> ...



http://www.teddy.x-n...1-.html?start=2

und naja Kil'jaeden ist bei weitem nicht das stärkste wesen ^^

Jeder der Alten Götter löst dort wo er stirbt eine Verderbnis aus sollte man alle Töten so würde diese Verderbnis die gesamte Welt verschlingen. 

C'thun war zwar körperlich komplett aber nicht im vollbestiz seiner kraft.
Die Elementare (Ragnaros und Co.) sind Stärke als es sterbliche es sich je vorstellen könnten.
Ragnaros wurde (wenn man beim event aufgepasst hatt) zu früh erweckt und war deshalb nich im vollbesitz seiner kraft und auch dieser hatt sich nur zurück gezogen.
Den Lk haben wir nicht getötet nur seine hülle den Arthas ^^
Zitat: Es muss immer einen Lich König geben.
Der Lk ist in dem Helm eingesperrt Arthas hatt nur Verloren weil Frostgram zerstört wurde und all die seelen die Arthas damit Gefangen hielt uns geholfen haben

Was Malygos angeht so hatten wir
erstens hilfe vom roten drachenschwarm 
zweitens war der total durchgedreht und vielleicht deshalb nicht im vollbesitz seiner kräfte


----------



## kathai (14. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Und was haben die Illuminati damit zu tun? Aiman ist schon informiert er wird sich mit deinem screen näher befassen! Wir werden schon langezeit von einer höheren Spezies kontrolliert und gezwungen, stundenlang sinnlose Aufgaben für Bauern zu erledigen deren Getreide für schon drölf mal auf dem Feld gesäht haben.



keine ahnung was du mir sagen willst Oo


----------



## kathai (14. Juli 2010)

ach und btw wenns intressiert^^

http://www.teddy.x-n8.de/geschichte-von-wow/59--der-myhtos-kapitel-1-.html?showall=1

da kann man die entstehnung der Brennenden Legion und die von Azeroth nachlesen 
das ganze is recht intressant^^


----------



## MewMewMewtu (14. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> PantheonErschaffer von Azeroth die sogar die Alten Götter hätten töten können)
> 
> Aman'Thul, der Hochvater des Pantheons,
> Eonar, die Schützerin allen Lebens
> ...



Die alten Götter sind Mächtiger als die Titanen. Wer sich jetz fragt "Aber die Titanen haben doch die alten Götter besiegt" dem Gebe ich zur Antwort: Die Titanen haben sich jedem Gott nur einzeln gestellt. sprich 5 Titanen gegen 1 Alten Gott und einer die Titanen ist sogar bei einem Kampf gefallen.


----------



## Heilschlampe (14. Juli 2010)

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Alte_Götter einer von vielen hilfreichen Treffern bei Google.


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. Juli 2010)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Yogg kill sah er schon sehr tot aus =)



Das war doch nur nen Teil von Ihm, Yog Saron ist unter ganz Nordend, wie ne ölquelle, darum auch saronit erze :O


----------



## kathai (14. Juli 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Die alten Götter sind Mächtiger als die Titanen. Wer sich jetz fragt "Aber die Titanen haben doch die alten Götter besiegt" dem Gebe ich zur Antwort: Die Titanen haben sich jedem Gott nur einzeln gestellt. sprich 5 Titanen gegen 1 Alten Gott und einer die Titanen ist sogar bei einem Kampf gefallen.



Es waren nur 4 Titanen die Azeroth erschaffen haben und diese 4 haben es nachdem die Götter eingesperrt waren auch wieder verlassen 

Ob die Alten Götter wirklich Stärker sind als die Titanen Kann man nicht sagen da sie nie direkt miteinander gekämpft haben.


Meistergleve:
"Eine weitverbreitete Theorie ist, dass dies ist der Platz wo einer der Alten Götter gegen die Macht der Titanen fiel"

Ich kanns nur grad net finden das einer der Titanen Gefallen sei

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Meistergleve

in dunkelküste stehen zwar noch bäume uns so aber die sehen net grad gesund aus vielleicht haben die titanen dort ihre finger im spiel um die Verderbnis von dem einen toten Gott einzudemen was nicht 100% geht und deshalb entschlossen sie sich die anderen nur einzusperren


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Also um es nochmal klar zu stellen.

Zum ersten das was ich über die götter gesagt habe ist bestätigt.

Zudem als der gott an der dunkelküste von Titanen getötet worden ist (ich weis es gare nicht wortwörtlich) ist nicht nur ein ganzer landstrich verwüstet sondern azeroth aht schwre darunter gelitten.

Um es mal zu verdeutlichen.

Yogg saron ist so groß und verankert das sein körper bsp seine tentakel bis in den heulenden fjord ragen.
Außerdem ist er aufgewacht weil die wurzeln des weltenbaums in den grizzlyhügeln etwas an seinem gefängnis gerüttelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Archimonde wurde nur durch gewaltige energie besiegt. Indem sich naturgeister opferten sowie die unsterblichkeit der nachtelfen samt schutz vor krankheiten.


Kil`jeaden ist als wir ihn angriffen nur zur hälftze da gewesen sonst hätte er uns gekillt. Er sitzt nun wieder im nether.
Er hat ganze welten vernichtet und ist nur ein untertan von Sargeras. Zumal Kil`jeaden und archimonde einen *guten freund* in der nachtelfen hauptstadt haben.

Sargeras würde uns naja wie soll man es sagen... auslöschen. Sollte er komplett auf azeroth kommen.

Wen wir c`thun oder yogg-saron angreifen ist das nur soviel von ihm wie von nem mensch der finger.
Zudem c`thun geschwächt war.

Wäre einer der boss kommplet aus dem gefängnis gekommen wären wir tot. C`thun hat zudem nen Titan umgebracht.

Zum thema titanen.

Die titanen von denen ihr sprecht sind die mächtigsten und zwar das Pantheon. Die Götter sind nicht mächtiger als diese. 
Es gibt immerhin sehr viele titanen nur nicht jeder ist so mächtig. Als bsp. Die wächter in ulduar sind ansatzweise titanen. Das niedrigste und wirklich neidrigste was man sich darunter vorstellen kann.

Sie haben die Götter deshalb nicht getötet weil sie schon die ausmase an der dunkelküste erlebt haben.
Den als sie kahmen waren die götter schon tief mit azeroth verankert. 

*Ein Grund warum gerade Neltharion verderbt worden ist*


In wow ist alles immer etwas schräg da gstellt weil man sich schlecht zu 100 prozent an die die story halten kann.

Den mal ehrlich warum sollte Arthas, Illidan zeit mit uns verbringen wen sie uns sowieso onehitten können.
Zumahl bosskämpfe im grunde nicht lange dauern.

Kein tank kann sich einfach mit schild vor jemanden stellen wie Lord Mark`gar.
Da wird ausgewichen und versucht ihn naja critisch zu treffen. Bsp. Thrall und hellscream gegen Mannoroth.


*Nicht alles was ich laber ist 100% verständlich und ins detail korrekt aber der meiste teil*


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Kil'jaeden ist sicherlich nicht das stärkste Wesen der Warcraft Geschichte.

Sargeras und die Titanen sowie Elune sind stärker wie er, behaupte ich jetzt mal frech !

Ich schreibe hier mal meine Diagnose

1.Elune
2.Sargeras
3.Handlanger von Sargeras (Kil'jaeden und Archimonde)
4.Hogger
5.Karl

So in etwas sieht es aus, obwohl es genug Götter gibt, sowie Drachenaspekte und der Lichking, niemand weiß wie stark Neltharion (Todesschwinge ist)


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Elune? Sie ist *nur* ein gott und bestimmt nicht mächtiger als ein kompletter yogi bär.

Also Kil`jeaden und archimonde sind wie Velen (ja der anführer der draenei) vom gleichem planeten. Sie wahren die 3 anführer ihres volkes.
Die Eredar.

Allerdings hat Kil`jeaden und Archimonde sich Sargeras angeschlossen.
Velen ist mit dem rest der mitkahm abgehauen und zwar zur scherbenwelt wie man sie heute nennt. Naja was davon übrig ist.


Man könnte sie durch die macht die sie noch bekahmen (immerhin haben sie ganze welten unterjocht, den lichking gemacht...) auf die stärke von...
Weis ich nicht genau mit wen man diese vergleichen kann aber ich denke gerade Kil`jeaden kann unsere drachenkönigin locker auslöschen immerhin hat er unseren lichkönig erschaffen.

In einer liste. Von den bekannten.

1. Pantheon
2. Sargeras 
3. Die Götter azeroths
4. Todesschwinge
5. Sargeras diener Kil`jeaden und archimonde
6.
7.
usw.

Lichking ist vergleichbar mit unserer drachenkönigin.
Wobei sich mir die frage stelle ob A`dal nicht mächtiger ist.

Elune kann man nicht zählen da man nie ein richtiges bild von ihr bekahm. Einerseits soll sie eine göttin sein anderseits nur das auge der erdenmutter.

Achja und wen du mit Karl das lahma meinst dann muss das an erste stelle.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> 1. Pantheon
> 2. Sargeras
> 3. Die Götter azeroths
> 4. Todesschwinge
> ...



Hier muss man die alten Götter gegen Sargeras tauschen.

Wenn man im Krieg der Ahnen genau liest steht dort, dass "viele Titanen" nötig waren um die alten Götter wegzusperren. Also muss ein alter Gott auch stärker als ein Titan sein, selbst wenn es sich um deren größten Kämpfer handelt.

Der LK wäre meiner Meinung nach etws über Kil'jaeden und Archimonde anzusiedeln, weil man sie schließlich auch vor ihm tötet. Und weil man im Lauf der Zeit stärker wird wäre das für mich der richtige Schluss. Anders kann man soetwas ja auch nicht ergünden.


----------



## Aranshi (15. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> Es ist einfach einer der Mächtigsten noch Lebenden Drachen des Blauen Drachenschwarms an Malygos stelle getreten der nun versucht alles im Gleichgewicht zu halten.
> 
> 
> Ein Alter Gott ist tot. Das Skelett stellt die Meistergleve da. Es befindet sich im Nord-Westen von Azeroth an der Dunkelküste
> ...



*hust* siegel von orichalchos


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Nein der Lichking ist eben nicht stärker als archimonde oder Kil`jeaden.

Zum ersten hat Kil`jeaden den lk gemacht.

Zum zweiten ist archimonde deswegen tot weil sie naturgeister zur hilfe hatten und die nachtelfen ihre unsterblichkeit samt schutz vor krankheiten geopfert hatten.
Das ist beim lk nicht annähernd nötig.


Außerdem ist Kil`jeaden NICHT tot.

Als wir gegen ihn kämpfen ahben wir ih eigentlich nur zurück in den nether geschubst.
Wäre er komplett in azeroth eingedrungen wäre wir tot.


Ja ein alter gott ist mächtiger als ein titan. Aber ich habe die Titanen deswegen drüber gesetzt weil ich das pantheon meinte und die nunmal mächtiger sind.
Da geht es nicht gezielt um ein 1 on 1.

Sargeras war zwar kein titan im sinne von pantehon und co er war ja mehr ein Kriegsfürst? Naja er sollte die dämonen auslöschen.
Allerdings ist er nicht nur wahnsinnig geworden. Sondern ich denke er hat im laufe der zeit so viel kraft gesammelt das er bestimmt sogar eine gefahr fürs pantheon wird.

Ich denke am besten macht man es so.

1. Pantheon (mächtigste titanen) - Sargeras -Götter-
2.
3.
usw.


Du vergleichst zudem wow zu sehr mit warcraft. Nur weil man etwas vorher tötet ist es deswegen nicht schwächer. 
Oder meinst du Gruul sei schwächer als Saurfang? das will ich sehen.
Außerdem wird man zwar stärker aber nicht so wie in wow wo du t10 anziehst und schläge von etwas wie Lord mark?gar einfach parrierst.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ziceeth schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden ist sicherlich nicht das stärkste Wesen der Warcraft Geschichte.
> 
> Sargeras und die Titanen sowie Elune sind stärker wie er, behaupte ich jetzt mal frech !
> 
> ...



Er wagte es den Vater der Draenei als Untertan des dunklen Titans darzustellen!Steinigt ihn!
Außerdem heit der Velen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Ja ein alter gott ist mächtiger als ein titan. Aber ich habe die Titanen deswegen drüber gesetzt weil ich das pantheon meinte und die nunmal mächtiger sind.
> Da geht es nicht gezielt um ein 1 on 1.
> 
> Sargeras war zwar kein titan im sinne von pantehon und co er war ja mehr ein Kriegsfürst? Naja er sollte die dämonen auslöschen.
> ...



Ich denke das Aman'thul sehr wohl mächtiger ist als ein alter Gott.Im Volk der Titanen gibts ja anscheinend große Unterschiede im Machtgefüge.
Sargeras ist übriggens der kleine Bruder von Aman'thul und war der Champion des Pantheons und auch heute ist er seinem großen Bruder noch unterlegen.
Und bitte nenne die alten Götter nicht Götter, das sind doch nur außerirdische Parasiten...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Elune ist die einzige Göttin in Warcraft.


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Tut mir leid phipush1 wird sofort korrigiert.

Und nein, ich meine den Goblin - Karl !

Karl is watching you !


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

@phipush1 du sprichst mir aus der seele.

Aber es glaubt ja keiner xD


Deine aussage ist vollkommen korrekt.

Bis auf...

Bist du dir sicher Elune ist die einzige göttin?
Neben vielen halbgöttern gibt es serh sehr sehr viele götter in azeroth.

Fast jedes wesen hat als anführer entweder einen halbgott oder einen gott.

Zudem ist das was wir von göttern wenn überhaupt sehen der avatar.

Hir mal was als kleiner teil.

Als die Titanen über das urzeitliche Land zogen, begegnete ihnen eine Anzahl feindseliger Elementargeistwesen. Diese Elementargeister, die ein Volk unvorstellbar böser Wesen verehrten, das nur die Alten Götter genannt wurde, schworen einen Eid, dass sie die Titanen vertreiben und ihre Welt vor der metallenen Berührung der Invasoren behüten würden.

 Beunruhigt angesichts des bösen Charakters der Alten Götter, erklärte das Pantheon den Elementargeistern und ihren dunklen Meistern den Krieg. Die Armeen der Alten Götter wurden von den mächtigsten Offizieren der Elementargeister befehligt: Ragnaros der Feuerlord, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al'Akir der Windlord und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger.

 Ihre chaotischen Streitkräfte lieferten sich auf der ganzen Welt Gefechte mit den kolossalen Titanen. Zwar waren die Elementargeister viel mächtiger, als Sterbliche es sich ausmalen können, dennoch vermochten ihre vereinten Streitkräfte die mächtigen Titanen nicht aufzuhalten. Einer nach dem anderen fielen die Lords der Elementargeister und ihre Kriegsmacht löste sich auf.

 Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die fünf bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. Nach dem Verschwinden der Elementargeister beruhigte sich die Natur und eine Zeit der friedlichen Harmonie brach an. Als die Titanen sahen, dass die Gefahr gebannt war, machten sie sich an die Arbeit.

Sie wurden nur götter genannt sind aber wie du sagtest parasiten.
Denn noch gitb es viele götter.

UND Elune soll nach tauren erzählt nur ein auge von der erdenmutter sein das sich diese ausriss um naja das könnt ihr nachlesen.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Nein der Lichking ist eben nicht stärker als archimonde oder Kil`jeaden.
> 
> Zum ersten hat Kil`jeaden den lk gemacht.
> 
> ...





phipush1 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Aman'thul sehr wohl mächtiger ist als ein alter Gott.Im Volk der Titanen gibts ja anscheinend große Unterschiede im Machtgefüge.
> Sargeras ist übriggens der kleine Bruder von Aman'thul und war der Champion des Pantheons und auch heute ist er seinem großen Bruder noch unterlegen.



1. Ich beziehe mich bei Archimonde auf WoW, weil man dort gegen ihn kämpft und ihn besiegt.

Wenn sich dagegen jemand auf Warcraft bezieht, hätte man ihn nie besiegen können, wodurch das wenig lodisch erscheint als Vergleich zu nehmen.
Hierzu kann man gut und gerne noch sagen, dass die Reinfolge in WoW insofern stimmt, dass Illidan wohl stärker war als Archimonde, laut Krieg der Ahnen, weil er das Portal der legion stärker machte was selbst Archimonde damals nicht gelang.

2. KJ ist zwar nicht tot, wurde aber besiegt. Hier kann man sich wieder auf WoW beziehen.
Es macht wie bei Archimonde keinen Sinn etwas anderes zu nehmen. Und da man ihn besiegt, auch wenn man ihn nicht tötet, ist man wohl stärker. 

3. Sargeras ist, meiner Meinung anch nicht stärker, genausowenig wie jemand aus dem Pantheon.

Wenn jeder aus dem Pantheon stärker wäre hätte man nicht viele Titanen gebraucht. Dann hätte man Pantheon vs. Götter gemacht und es wäre ebenso einfach gewesen sie wegzusperren. Da dem nicht so ist, kann demnach auch eher nicht so sein.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. Juli 2010)

@Braamsery:

1. Soweit ich weiß kommt am ende vom Kampf gegen Archimonde auch die Nachtelfenahnen und helfen den zu töten. Wir halten ihn nur hin dasmit die Ahnen sich vorbereiten und sich genug versammeln können (warcraft video) 

2. Kil´jeaden musste sich auf das Portal und den übergang konzentrieren. Eine Frage, könntest du ein Auto schieben und dich dabei richtig mit jemanden schlagen (nur ein beispiel)

3. mal angenommen die Alten Götter und das Pantheon sind ebenbürdig. Würdest du dann immer 1 vs. 1 machen und riskieren das eins der mächtigsten Wesen der World of Warcraft stirb? 
Auserdem wird zwar gesagt das, das Pantheon ihnen den Krieg erklärt hat, aber nicht das sie sich extrem Beteiligt haben. Da steht nur Titanen, nicht Pantheon. (sollte ich es übersehen haben sry)

mfg, Shadow


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. Juli 2010)

@Braamsery:

1. Soweit ich weiß kommt am ende vom Kampf gegen Archimonde auch die Nachtelfenahnen und helfen den zu töten. Wir halten ihn nur hin dasmit die Ahnen sich vorbereiten und sich genug versammeln können (warcraft video) 

2. Kil´jeaden musste sich auf das Portal und den übergang konzentrieren. Eine Frage, könntest du ein Auto schieben und dich dabei richtig mit jemanden schlagen (nur ein beispiel)

3. mal angenommen die Alten Götter und das Pantheon sind ebenbürdig. Würdest du dann immer 1 vs. 1 machen und riskieren das eins der mächtigsten Wesen der World of Warcraft stirb? 
Auserdem wird zwar gesagt das, das Pantheon ihnen den Krieg erklärt hat, aber nicht das sie sich extrem Beteiligt haben. Da steht nur Titanen, nicht Pantheon. (sollte ich es übersehen haben sry)

mfg, Shadow


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Man hat archimonde aber nunmal nicht als spieler besiegt und das ist nunmal so. 
Es sollte nur ein raid werden für spieler zudem es ja auch hdz war.

Und Kil`jeaden ahben wir eben nicht besiegt so wie du das nennst.
Falls du dich erinnerst hat gerade mal ein teil seinen körpers heraus geschaut.
Er hatte nur ein teil seiner Kraft den wäre er vollkomen durch das portal gestiegen wären wir eben nicht mehr da.


Und nur weil illidan etwas schafft wie ein portal stärker zu machen ist er deswegen nicht mächtiger.
Archimonde ist weitaus mächtiger als Illidan.

*war nicht sogar er es der in dem mini filmchen dalaran durch ein nettes sandgemälde zerstörte?*

Ich weis ja nicht ob du dich schon mit warcraft beschäftigst aber du kannst wow da nicht so mit rein beziehen da man da ja einfach von boss zu boss springt als wäüre man superman.


Zudem die netten leute aus dem pantheon zum beispiel mal nebenbei den drachen ihre stärke gaben. lebensbinderin, zeitwächter, usw.


----------



## Detela (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn blizz dan wow schließt und das neue mmo bringt lassen sie uns nochmal in einem EPISCHEN kampf gegen alle aufeinmal kämpfen (100man) raid realmübergreifend und wenn wir sie töten zerstören wir dadurch die welt...of warcraft =D


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Ja ne und der lowi der frisch lvlv 10 ist und sich freut dem geht das licht aus und weis nicht was abgeht xD


----------



## Cemesis (15. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> PantheonErschaffer von Azeroth die sogar die Alten Götter hätten töten können)
> 
> Aman'Thul, der Hochvater des Pantheons,
> Eonar, die Schützerin allen Lebens
> ...



Ich stell mal in den Raum das Eonar, die Schützer*in* allen *Lebens* die uns bekannte Elune ist. Aber das ist nur meine persl. Vermutung.

Und Kil´jeaden und Archimonde sind die obersten Befehlshaber von Sargeras, sowas wie die Rechte und die Linke Hand des Teufels und als Teufel kann man Sargeras wirklich beschreiben. Ich kenne keinen aus der Lore das Bösartiger ist und Zerstörerischer. Würd vermuten das Sargeras und die Alten Götter in etwa ebenbürtig sind. Da Sargeras einer der Titanen ist.

Ich glaube auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Titanen durchaus in der Lage gewesen währen die Alten Götter zu vernichten aber sie konnten es nicht da sie sonst ganz Azeroth mit vernichtet hätten. Glaub das wurde im Event mit Bran Bronzebart in der Halle des Steins erwähnt. Will mich da aber nicht genau festlegen. Aber wenn ihr wollt geht mal in die Instanz und lest euch das mal durch.

Was die Alten Götter angeht:

C'thun ist ja angeblicht tot, mag ja sein. Aber C'thun ist in Schattenmondtal zum ersten mal wieder aufgetaucht. Was Loretechnisch durchaus möglich ist das er durch irgendwas wieder belebt wurde. Wenn ihr das mal so betrachtet sterbt ihr in WoW auch tausend tode und lauft zurück zu eurem Leichnahm ^^ Aber ich weiß ist ein bescheuerter Vergleich aber ich würde es nicht ausschließen das irgendwelche Mächte in der Lage sind Alte Götter wieder zu beleben. Zum zweiten ist C'thun in Eiskrone aufgetaucht im Norden, westlich vom Schattengewölbe unter Wasser in diesen Steinbruch ( da sind 2 Steinbüche, ich glaub im kleineren von beiden )

Und ich weiß das dieses Thema schonmal behandelt wurde. Aber solange ich nichts Gegenteiliges offizielles zu sehen bekomme, ist das für mich C'thun.

Außerdem, wer sich die Videos von Catalysm angeschaut hat und sich dieses Video angesehen hat von der Dunkelküste, wird gesehen haben das der "noch" tote Alte Gott bei der Meistergleve wohl nicht mehr lange tot sein wird. Die haben ihn nähmlich ausgebuddelt und irgendwie aufgestellt. Und seltsamerweise laufen da Gesichtslose rum ( die Handlanger von Yogg'Saron die man aus Nordend kennt ). 

Also für mich klingt das ein wenig Verdächtig. Und leider kennen wir noch nicht alle Alten Götter, keiner weiß genau welcher von den Alten Göttern der mächtigste ist ( und das muss nicht an der Größe liegen ) und welcher die eigendlichen Fäden zieht. Wir können nur Spekulieren wo sie zu finden ist. 

Das einer in Tirisfal sein soll, hab ich auch gelesen aber wer die neue Karte aus Catalysm von den Östl. Königreichen gesehen hat, wird bemerkt haben das die noch leere Stelle auf der neuen Karte mit Bergmuster durchzogen ist. Also die Stelle sieht ab da so aus als ob da nur noch ein Bergmassiv ist.

Aber wirklich sehen kann man es wenn Cata live geht. Oder einer von den Lesern hier hat einen Beta Zugang und könnte mal nachsehen? Währ hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (15. Juli 2010)

@Cemesis:
Du hast ja geschrieben das C´thun im Schattenmondland auftaucht, kannst du da vielleicht sagen wo und in welcher form genau? hab da nie richtig gequestet xD

mfg, shadow


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Sooo, ich hab jetzt mal ein wenig geforscht und mir ne Menge Threads und Blogs über die alten Götter und Azeroth allgemein durchgelesen.
Hier meine Theorie:

In einem Handbuch hieß es einmal 5 alte Götter.

Drei davon wurden tief unter der Erde eingesperrt und einer getötet. Nummer fünf ist unbekannt.

Jetzt heisst es ja:

Die drei Eingesperrten, dass sind Yogg-Saron, C'thun und noch ison Tintenfisch ololo.

Der tote, dass ist der an der Dunkelküste.

Das würde bedeuten, wir haben noch einen eingekerkerten und einen, dessen Verbleib unbekannt ist. 

Aaaaaaaaber...



Hier kommt meine Theorie.

C'thun, ist der, der "getötet" wurde. Denn es heißt, sie können die alten Götter nicht töten, da sie zu tief mit Azeroth eine Verbindung eingegangen sind und ihr Tod katastrophale Auswirkungen hätte. Ich glaube einmal gelesen zu haben, dass C'thun für Tod gehalten wurde, die Silithiden ihn jedoch aufgepeppelt haben. Desweiteren spricht dafür, dass C'thun unser "toter" Gott ist, da Silithus ziemlich kaputt aussieht.

Jetzt kommt von vielen sicher der Aufrschrei: Eeeeeyyy! Nup! An der Dunkelküste ist doch ein toter Gott. Nämlich bei der Meistergleve mit sonem Schwert im Kopp! Mhhhmhh... hab ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen!

Erinnert sich jemand an Wc3? Arthas hat einen "Vergessenen" getötet. Eine kleine Ausgabe eines alten Gottes. Ich nehme mal stark an, dass war ein Diener von eben diesen. Genau wie das tote Viech an der Dunkelküste. Denn mal ehrlich... es ist ein bisschen klein im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden die wir bisher gesehen haben.

Ja und was ist mit Yogg-Saron? Das ist unser rätselhafter vermisster Gott, über den es keine Aufzeichnungen gibt. Es heisst ja, die drei alten Götter wurden >tief< in der Erde eingesperrt, so dass sie keinen Einfluss auf die Oberfläche haben. 

Yogg-Saron ist in Ulduar jetzt allerdings nicht sonderlich weit im Erdinneren :/
Erweckt wurde er durch die Wurzeln von Teldrassil aber das ist ja jetzt auch Schnurz.

Deshalb vermute ich, dass die drei, noch vollkommen unangetastet im inneren der Erde lauern.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Juli 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> 3. mal angenommen die Alten Götter und das Pantheon sind ebenbürdig. Würdest du dann immer 1 vs. 1 machen und riskieren das eins der mächtigsten Wesen der World of Warcraft stirb?
> Auserdem wird zwar gesagt das, das Pantheon ihnen den Krieg erklärt hat, aber nicht das sie sich extrem Beteiligt haben. Da steht nur Titanen, nicht Pantheon. (sollte ich es übersehen haben sry)



Zumindest in dem Punkt kann man eindeutig sein.

Wenn ein Sargeras als stärkster und bester Kämpfer für 3 alte Götter kein Problem wäre, wäre es das Pantheon wohl eher auch nicht.

Schließlich liest sich im Buch ja, dass es viele waren. Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass die Titanen nicht dumm sind, gehen wohl die Stärksten auch mit um die Sache sicher zu machen. Also sollten die Alten Götter in der Bemerkung wohl auch selbiges bedacht haben. 
Und wenn Sargeras einem alten Gott, wie hier auch gemutmaßt wurde, überlegen wäre, hätten sie es eher so formuliert, dass sie mit Glück diesen einen besiegen und das Portal übernehmen können. Durch die Selbstsicherheit denke ich aber, dass sie wissen wie stark ein Feind ist.


----------



## KingNothing22 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> C'thun, ist der, der "getötet" wurde. Denn es heißt, sie können die alten Götter nicht töten, da sie zu tief mit Azeroth eine Verbindung eingegangen sind und ihr Tod katastrophale Auswirkungen hätte. Ich glaube einmal gelesen zu haben, dass C'thun für Tod gehalten wurde, die Silithiden ihn jedoch aufgepeppelt haben. Desweiteren spricht dafür, dass C'thun unser "toter" Gott ist, da Silithus ziemlich kaputt aussieht.



Ich finde ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es kaputt aussieht. Okay da is Wüste und sonst nicht viel aber das haben wir in Tanaris und Desolace im Prinzip auch...aber gut lassen wir mal so



> Ja und was ist mit Yogg-Saron? Das ist unser rätselhafter vermisster Gott, über den es keine Aufzeichnungen gibt. Es heisst ja, die drei alten Götter wurden >tief< in der Erde eingesperrt, so dass sie keinen Einfluss auf die Oberfläche haben.



Das kann ich so nicht stehn lassen. Ulduar wurde als Festung erbaut um eben Yogg-Saron festzuhalten. Okay er ist riesig und zieht sich durch ganz Nordend oder sogar Azeroth wie auch immer. Jedoch haben wir (zumindest manche von uns) wohl eindeutig seinen Kopf bzw. sein gehirn ein bisschen mit unseren Schwertern gekitzelt. Somit ist Ulduar wohl der Punkt an dem Yogg-Saron an die Oberfläche konnte. Darum wurde Ulduar erbaut und 4 Wächter (Mimiron, Thorim, Hodir, Freya) dort abgestellt um Ulduar bzw. Yogg zu bewachen.

Somit kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass Yogg-Saron ein vermisster Gott ist.



> Yogg-Saron ist in Ulduar jetzt allerdings nicht sonderlich weit im Erdinneren :/
> Erweckt wurde er durch die Wurzeln von Teldrassil aber das ist ja jetzt auch Schnurz.
> 
> Deshalb vermute ich, dass die drei, noch vollkommen unangetastet im inneren der Erde lauern.



Der Weltenbaum bzw. der Versuch eines Weltenbaums hieß Vordrasil und ist das was in den Grizzlyhügeln von dem riesenbaum übrig ist. Im Prinzip reichen seine Wurzeln wahrscheinlich sehr tief darum würd ich davon jetzt nicht wirklich darauf schließen wie tief Yogg wirklich begraben war. Im Prinzip ist das ja auch irrelevant...


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehn lassen. Ulduar wurde als Festung erbaut um eben Yogg-Saron festzuhalten. Okay er ist riesig und zieht sich durch ganz Nordend oder sogar Azeroth wie auch immer. Jedoch haben wir (zumindest manche von uns) wohl eindeutig seinen Kopf bzw. sein gehirn ein bisschen mit unseren Schwertern gekitzelt. Somit ist Ulduar wohl der Punkt an dem Yogg-Saron an die Oberfläche konnte. Darum wurde Ulduar erbaut und 4 Wächter (Mimiron, Thorim, Hodir, Freya) dort abgestellt um Ulduar bzw. Yogg zu bewachen.
> 
> Somit kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass Yogg-Saron ein vermisster Gott ist.



Ich meinte damit auch, dass er der Gott ist, über den eben einfach bis dato nichts bekannt war.



KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Der Weltenbaum bzw. der Versuch eines Weltenbaums hieß Vordrasil und ist das was in den Grizzlyhügeln von dem riesenbaum übrig ist. Im Prinzip reichen seine Wurzeln wahrscheinlich sehr tief darum würd ich davon jetzt nicht wirklich darauf schließen wie tief Yogg wirklich begraben war. Im Prinzip ist das ja auch irrelevant...



Ja Vordrassil, mein Fehler.


----------



## KingNothing22 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit auch, dass er der Gott ist, über den eben einfach bis dato nichts bekannt war.



Naja ich weiß nicht. In dem Cinematic zu 3.1 sieht Jaina für mich nicht so aus als würde sie von Yogg-Saron nichts wissen. Ich habs nicht wörtlich im Kopf und auf Arbeit keinen Ton bei youtube aber soweit ich mich erinnere sagt sie ja sinngemäß sowas wie "Scheiße jetzt ist Yogg-Saron wach und angepisst"

Auch die Tatsache, dass man Erze die man findet einfach mal *Saron*it nennt lässt den Schluss zu, dass Yogg-Saron kein unbekannter war... 



Edit: Mir fällt grade auf, dass dieses Vieh (Gott, Titan, was auch immer) das von der Meistergleve gekillt wurde irgendwie Fischmäßig bzw. wie ne riesige Muschel oder sowas aussieht....könnte es vielleicht sein, dass es sich hierbei um den Wasserelementarfürsten (Wie hieß er noch?) handelt?

Immerhin wird der in Cataclysm ne wichtige Rolle Spielen genauso wie der Schattenhammerclan der ja dort sein unwesen treibt...


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juli 2010)

Ziceeth schrieb:


> So in etwas sieht es aus, obwohl es genug Götter gibt, sowie Drachenaspekte und der Lichking, niemand weiß wie stark Neltharion (Todesschwinge ist)




Klar weiß einer wie stark DW is^^ der entwickler der ihm die Hp und die Auapower gibt xD

so btt.

der alte gott in dunkelküste SPOILER wird ja von den Kultisten in Cata bearbeitet und sie versuchen ihn zu befreien SPOILER.
Aber ich denk mal das blizz evtl noch ein paar götter auftun kann bzw. vlt den super Titan-Gott-hybrid iwo ausgräbt..... xD


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Juli 2010)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Yogg kill sah er schon sehr tot aus =)



Kennst wohl nicht den Unterschied zwischen Geschichte und Spielmechanik.


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Hauptseite

Schaut mal hier. Gebt einfach in der Suche Alte Götter Sargeras Pantheon etc. ein....da sollten sich dann alle Fragen geklärt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> _Weil wir epic pew pew helden sind, wir konnte ja auch Malygos und den lichking töten (natürlich zu 10.!)_



Bei diesem Satz hab ich aufgehört zu lesen, da dieser darauf schliessen lässt, daß du null Verständnis zum Thema Lore hast.


Ganz neben bei fragst du die ganze zeit nach Quellen, nennst seltsamer Weise aber kein Quellen zu deinen Aussagen.

Trollversuch vielleicht?


----------



## Abbendis (15. Juli 2010)

yoggi und c tune sind tot	die titanen hatten nur die vermutung das es bumm macht wen sie die götter töten wir jedoch haben sie plat gemacht vill gibts den bumm noch wen alle tot sind aba im mom is es eh egal blizz schiebt sich das doch so weis passt wir haben keinen t21 boss ach hollen wa nen alten gott aus der kiste scheis auf lore 	bastet so dran rum das es passt 
und was arthas angeht selbst ohne frostmourne wäre er stark genug uns wie vliegen zu zerquetschen malygos ein geziehlter artem und dalaran wäre nur noch nen fliegendes häufchen asche da können 10 oda 25 popelige drachen auch nix machen und man könnte jz noch andere bosse nenen blizz dreht es sich so wie es passt


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß nicht. In dem Cinematic zu 3.1 sieht Jaina für mich nicht so aus als würde sie von Yogg-Saron nichts wissen. Ich habs nicht wörtlich im Kopf und auf Arbeit keinen Ton bei youtube aber soweit ich mich erinnere sagt sie ja sinngemäß sowas wie "Scheiße jetzt ist Yogg-Saron wach und angepisst"
> 
> Auch die Tatsache, dass man Erze die man findet einfach mal *Saron*it nennt lässt den Schluss zu, dass Yogg-Saron kein unbekannter war...




Uff, ich drücke mich entweder falsch aus oder du raffst es nicht >.<

Fünf Götter... bisherige Theorie: 3 gefangen, einer tot und bei einem isses nicht aus iwelchen Büchern oder Story Aufschrieben zu entnehmen und genau diesen meine ich mit Yogg!


----------



## KingNothing22 (15. Juli 2010)

Abbendis schrieb:


> yoggi und c tune sind tot	die titanen hatten nur die vermutung das es bumm macht wen sie die götter töten wir jedoch haben sie plat gemacht vill gibts den bumm noch wen alle tot sind aba im mom is es eh egal blizz schiebt sich das doch so weis passt wir haben keinen t21 boss ach hollen wa nen alten gott aus der kiste scheis auf lore 	bastet so dran rum das es passt
> und was arthas angeht selbst ohne frostmourne wäre er stark genug uns wie vliegen zu zerquetschen malygos ein geziehlter artem und dalaran wäre nur noch nen fliegendes häufchen asche da können 10 oda 25 popelige drachen auch nix machen und man könnte jz noch andere bosse nenen blizz dreht es sich so wie es passt



Du verstehst leider auch Spielmechanik nicht.

Laut Lore wurde Arthas nicht von 10 bzw. 25 Heinis umgehaun sondern eine ganze Armee hat die Zitadelle belagert und ist dann dort eingedrungen.

Genauso hat niemand auf 10 sterbliche gewartet um Malygos zu töten. Wir waren (loretechnisch) in diesem Kampf nicht 10 sondern 1000 Mann mit drachen.

Is ja auch irgendwie logisch. Würdest du wenn du Thirion wärst sagen:"Hm wir haben hier die Paladine des Argentumkreuzzugs, die Todesritter der Schwarzen Klinge sowie alles was Alli und Horde zu bieten hat...jo lass mal 10 reinschicken und kucken was passiert.." ...? Nein würdest du nicht. Das nennt sich Spielmechanik und ist da damit du und ich die Story auch spielen können....


Das selbe hast du zum Beispiel beim Manabalken oder Lifebalken...die dienen der Mechanik. Wäre WoW echt würde dein Hexer nicht rumlaufen und sagen:"Hui ich hab nurnoch 2000 Mana. Ich sollte lieber einen Manatrank trinken dann hab ich wieder 10000." Nein laut Story ist er erschöpft und trinkt einen Trank der ihm ein bisschen von seiner "Magischen Energie" wieder zurück gibt...


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Blizzard hatte doch in einem Bluepost gesagt das C'thun wirklich tot ist.
Ach und zum Thema alte Götter und die Welt wird untergehen:
Die alten Götter sind riesig.Stellt euch mal vor so ne fette Zecke klebt an dir und es ist nicht nur eine, sondern 5.
Wenn man die entfernt erleidet der Wirtskörper schaden, weshalb die Titanen die alten Götter weggesperrt haben.
Jetzt, wo die alten Götter geschwächt sind, kann man sie problemlos vernichten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Juli 2010)

nach der lore gibts 5 alte götter 2 wurden wieder verband das ist c thun in aq 40 und yogg saron in ulduar es wird auch spekuliert das das vieh das arthas in frozen throne tötet auch ein alter gott sei oder ein körper teil von c thun alerdinbgs wen man die alten götter tötet würde der planet zerstört also musten die titanen sie tief unter die erde einsperren wie viele noch leben ist unbekant es wird auch spekuliert das das riesige skelet das an der dunkelküste liegt mit der meistergleve im schädel ebenfals ein alter gott sei demnach gäbe es theoretisch nur noch 2 lebenede vermutlich karumpiert einer den smaraggrünen traum und ein anderer kontroliert die naga


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> nach der lore gibts 5 alte götter 2 wurden wieder verband das ist c thun in aq 40 und yogg saron in ulduar es wird auch spekuliert das das vieh das arthas in frozen throne tötet auch ein alter gott sei oder ein körper teil von c thun alerdinbgs wen man die alten götter tötet würde der planet zerstört also musten die titanen sie tief unter die erde einsperren wie viele noch leben ist unbekant es wird auch spekuliert das das riesige skelet das an der dunkelküste liegt mit der meistergleve im schädel ebenfals ein alter gott sei demnach gäbe es theoretisch nur noch 2 lebenede vermutlich karumpiert einer den smaraggrünen traum und ein anderer kontroliert die naga



ich liebe diese Leute die nur den Main Post lesen und dann meinen ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen xD


----------



## Selidia (15. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> ich wollte dies nur klären da überall tot steht.
> 
> Um die frage zu beantworten warum sie beim tot azeroth zerstören würden und warum sie nicht tot sind.
> 
> ...




Wenn du eine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage suchst, denk bitte daran deine Beiträge lesbar zu gestalten. Danke!


----------



## KingNothing22 (15. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wenn du eine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage suchst, denk bitte daran deine Beiträge lesbar zu gestalten. Danke!




Dann denk du bitte dran, dass das 1. nicht zum thema gehört und 2. Fullquotes kacke sind...


----------



## Brillenputztuch (15. Juli 2010)

*Meine Meinung*

Die jeweiligen Contentendgegner sind fast alle Vergleichbar stark und meist würde man diese nicht ohne Hilfe down bekommen.

Illidan --> Der komische Jägerfuzzi
Archimonde --> Nachtelfen und "Träne"
Maggi --> die Verbannungsteile
LK --> Tirion...wobei der LK nicht wirklich tod ist. Es gibt nur nen neuen. 
Yoggi --> Wächter
.
.
.
immer bekommt man von iwem Hilfe. Wenn man mal nachliest "Google und so" können selbst tote Götter wiedererweckt werden, da selbige, wenn Sie "Tod" sind 
nur die Existenzebene gewechselt haben.

Ansonsten is das echt nen spannender Thread. Wenn man mal die R0xxor-Beiträge weglässt.


----------



## Cemesis (15. Juli 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> @Cemesis:
> Du hast ja geschrieben das C´thun im Schattenmondland auftaucht, kannst du da vielleicht sagen wo und in welcher form genau? hab da nie richtig gequestet xD
> 
> mfg, shadow



Kann jetzt leider keine Screens posten.

Aber östlich von der Wildhammerfeste ist ein größerer Lavateich. Drumrum stehen diese Vogelwesen und Beschwören was. Wenn irgendwer die Quest kurz zuvor gemacht hat dazu, ist diese C'thun erscheinung nicht da, ansonsten müsste er zu sehen sein. Die Quest handelt darum das du es verhindert musst das die Vogelwesen es schaffen einen Alten Gott zu beschwören. Der Name C'thun fällt im Questlog leider nicht aber es ist ziemlich offensichtlich.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Kann jetzt leider keine Screens posten.
> 
> Aber östlich von der Wildhammerfeste ist ein größerer Lavateich. Drumrum stehen diese Vogelwesen und Beschwören was. Wenn irgendwer die Quest kurz zuvor gemacht hat dazu, ist diese C'thun erscheinung nicht da, ansonsten müsste er zu sehen sein. Die Quest handelt darum das du es verhindert musst das die Vogelwesen es schaffen einen Alten Gott zu beschwören. Der Name C'thun fällt im Questlog leider nicht aber es ist ziemlich offensichtlich.



Kennt von euch jemand Anzu den Rabengott?(?)
Ich habe mal gehört, dass der auch im smaragtgrünen Traum aktiv war (und im smaragtgrünen Traum ist ja ein alter Gott der Scheiße baut). Vielleicht hat ein alter Gott es durch ihn geschafft, Kontakt mit den Arakoa aufzunehmen -> Schattenmondtal der Lavasee.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

*Auszug aus den offiziellen Foren, Bluepost von Quennon:


F: Wer ist der "Meister" der Arakkoa, von dem Isfar redet? Es ist nicht Terokk &#8230;* 
A: Es gibt mehr alte Götter als die, die in Azeroth gefangen sind. Es erfordert allerdings einiges, damit sie sich auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren; schaut euch für weitere Informationen doch einfach einmal die Questreihe &#8222;Dem Dunklen Rat in die Quere kommen" im Schattenmondtal an.

So gibt es weitaus mehr alte Götter als die uns bekannten. Wer sich an das Volk der Arakkoa in der Scherbenwelt erinnert, der wird bemerken, dass sie auch einen "Meister" haben. Dieser ist angeblich auch ein alter Gott, nur auf Draenor. Laut Bluepost ist es demnach überhaupt nicht festzustellen, wie viele alten Götter es nun tatsächlich gibt. Wir haben bis jetzt 3 auf Azeroth getroffen, einer davon ist tot, die anderen beiden haben wir lediglich zurückgedrängt. Über die 2 von 5 verbleibenden alten Götter auf Azeroth, gibt es im moment keinen Hinweiß im Spiel. Der bereits tote Gott wird mit Cataclysm wieder belebt.

Man kann jetzt viel in die Aussage des Bluepost interpretieren. Man könnte es auch so verstehen, dass die alten Götter das Böse sind und nur beschworen werden können, wenn das Böse in anderen Wesen groß genug geworden ist.

Was die Machtverteilung angeht, so halte ich das Pantheon für mächtiger als die alten Götter, die alten Götter konnten nicht getötet werden, weil sie unweigerlich mit Azeroth verbunden sind und daher voneinander abhängig sind, also die alten Götter und Azeroth. Sprich, wenn man eines von beiden tötet/zerstört stirbt das andere auch. Nur deshalb leben die alten Götter noch. Man könnte sich fragen, ob unser gesamter Kampf dann nicht sinnlos ist, wenn wir die Welt sowiso nie von dem Bösen befreien können.

Sargeras steht meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls über den alten Göttern. Im Grunde kann man aber nicht wissen, wie mächtig er nun ist, wer weiss wie viel Macht er auf seiner Reise durch das Universum angsammelt hat.

Spekulation:

Ich bleibe im Übrigen weiterhin bei der Theorie, dass Elune die einzige Möglichkeit ist Sargeras zu besiegen. Es wird gesagt sie ist die einzige wahre Göttin und das MUSS Gründe haben. Ich gehe davon aus das Elune am Anfang war, die Titanen haben oder wollen das Universum nur Formen, aber sie haben es nicht geschaffen. Deswegen denke ich das Elune der Anfang war. Möglicherweise ist sie die Verkörperung des Lichts, wenn man das so nennen kann. Wobei dann die Frage entsteht, wie dann das Böse überhaupt entstehen konnte, wenn Elune am Anfang war. Möglicherweiße hat die Erschaffung des Universums so viel Macht gekostet, sodass Elune für kurze Zeit schwach und unkonzentriert war. Aus dieser Schwäche ist dann das böse entstanden, ähnlich wie bei einem Naaru, wenn ein Naaru stirbt, oder kurz davor ist, wird er zur "Leere". Dazu gibt es einen Bluepost:

*F: Was passiert, wenn ein Na'aru der Leere verfällt? Für ein Wesen des Lichts scheint es eine extreme Schwäche zu sein, zu einer solch dunklen Kreatur zu werden. Das Einverleiben von Seelen und sinnlose Zerstörung &#8211; und das nur weil man geschwächt ist - nagt doch sehr stark an dem Image eines Heiligen. Das könnte aber wiederum erklären, warum sie sich nicht in Kämpfe einmischen. Die eigene Armee anzugreifen, weil man ein wenig erschöpft ist, dürfte sich nicht positiv auf die Moral auswirken.* 
A: Ihr habt vielleicht den falschen Eindruck darüber gewonnen, wie häufig und gewaltig das Auftreten eines solchen Phänomens ist, weil wir es dreimal dargestellt haben: In Nargrand, Auchindoun und dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau (K'ure, D'ore, und M'uru). Es passiert AUSSERORDENTLICH selten, dass ein Naaru in einen solchen Zustand der Leere verfällt und noch seltener, dass ein gefallener Naaru zurück ins Licht gebracht wird. Der Fall eines Naaru in die Leere stellt einen katastrophalen Verlust für die Naaru und die Mächte des Lichts dar. Es ist der traurigste, herzzerreißendste Vorfall, den ein Naaru erleben kann. Auf der anderen Seite bringt ein Naaru, der ins Licht wiedergeboren wird, jedem Naaru neue Hoffnung und ein Gefühl der Berufung. Wenn Energie-Wesen vor Glück weinen könnten, würden sie es in einem solchen Moment tun. 

Ähnlich könnte es also bei Elune gewesen sein. Aber das ist eben nur Spekulation. Ich denke sie versucht jetzt die Ordnung wieder herzustellen, ihren Fehler wieder gut zu machen. Doch vielleicht kann sie sich, ähnlich wie Sargeras, nicht eben mal einfach in unsere Welt begeben, denn dazu braucht es einer Quelle an enormer Macht. Auf der offiziellen WoW Seite heißt es, dass die Legion nur durch eine Armee besiegt werden kann, die das Licht in ihren Herzen trägt. Möglicherweiße versucht Elune aus uns diese Armee zu formen, ohne das wir es merken. Ich denke das hat begonnen, wo die Naaru zu den Draenei und später zu uns gestoßen sind. Soweit ich weiss ist die genaue Herkunft der Naaru, von denen man auch behaupten könnte, sie würden die Verkörperung des Lichts sein, ebenfalls unbekannt.

Deswegen denke ich, dass wir von Addon zu Addon mächtiger werden, wir lassen das Licht in uns erwachen, denn nur dann können wir irgendwann die Wurzel allen Übels: Die Legion besiegen. Das Ende von WoW stelle ich mir dann so vor, dass wir zusammen mit Elune gegen Sargeras und seine Legion kämpfen. Ein schöner Kampf von Licht gegen Dunkelheit, der das Schicksal des Universums entscheiden wird.
 *EDIT:

*Hier noch einmal eine Erklärung wie das Licht funktioniert.*

F: Könnt ihr erklären, wie das &#8222;Licht&#8220; funktioniert? Die Geschichte besagt, dass Untote, ähnlich den Zerschlagenen, physisch nicht in der Lage sind, das Licht zu verwenden. Wir können aber einen Verlassenen spielen, der Heilzauber wirkt und Sir Zeliek in Naxxramas verwendet Pseudo-Paladinfähigkeiten.* 
A: Ohne zu viel verraten zu wollen können wir euch sagen, dass die Fähigkeit, das Licht zu kontrollieren, vor allem eine Frage der Willenskraft oder des Glaubens an sich selbst ist. Deswegen gibt es böse Paladine (zum Beispiel der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug oder Arthas bevor er Frostgram fand). Untote (und Verlassene) benötigen dafür so viel Willenskraft, dass diese Fähigkeit sehr selten ist &#8211; zumal sie auch selbstzerstörerisch wirkt. Wenn Untote das Licht kanalisiert, fühlt es sich (für sie) an, als ob ihr Körper vom Feuer der Rechtschaffenheit verzehrt würde. Durch das Licht geheilte Verlassene (ganz gleich, ob der Heiler ein Verlassener ist oder nicht) werden durch den Vorgang praktisch verätzt &#8211; klar, die Wunde ist geheilt, aber die Heilung an sich ist unglaublich schmerzhaft. Wir können also festhalten, dass die Priester der Verlassenen Wesen mit unerschütterlicher Willenskraft sind, dass Verlassene (und Todesritter) in der Rolle des Tanks für den guten Zweck leiden, wenn sie einen Priester oder Paladin in der Gruppe haben und das Sir Zeliek sich WIRKLICH selbst hasst. 

Wie eben schon erwähnt, soll das Licht nicht uns finden. WIR sollen das Licht finden und in unseren Herzen wecken, durch Wille und Glaube an das Gute im Universum. Nur dann können wir eine Armee des Lichts entsehen lassen.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Nur mal so'ne frage:
Ich hab gehört, dass es nur Licht und Schatten gibt, also auch wenn Nachtelfen Elune anbeten, bekommen sie Kraft aus dem heiligen Licht, ohne das sie es wissen. Warum ist das so? Warum kommt alles nicht von Elune? Also das alle Paladin Arten ihr Licht in Wirklichkeit von Elune erhalten?


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nur mal so'ne frage:
> Ich hab gehört, dass es nur Licht und Schatten gibt, also auch wenn Nachtelfen Elune anbeten, bekommen sie Kraft aus dem heiligen Licht, ohne das sie es wissen. Warum ist das so? Warum kommt alles nicht von Elune? Also das alle Paladin Arten ihr Licht in Wirklichkeit von Elune erhalten?



Wenn man davon ausgeht das Elune das Universum geschaffen hat, dabei aber auch böses entstanden ist, dann gibt es böse und gute Mächte im Universum, die uns immer umgeben. Welcher Macht davon wir verfallen liegt allerdings alleinig am Nutzer und dessen Willenskraft.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht das Elune das Universum geschaffen hat, dabei aber auch böses entstanden ist, dann gibt es böse und gute Mächte im Universum, die uns immer umgeben. Welcher Macht davon wir verfallen liegt allerdings alleinig am Nutzer und dessen Willenskraft.



Falsche Antwort?
Ich wollte wissen, ob die Paladine in WIRKLICHKEIT OHNE ES ZU WISSEN, die Mächte von Elune und nicht vom 'heiligen Licht' erhalten? Das 'heilige Licht' könnte eine Art 'Elunetarnung' sein...


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Falsche Antwort?
> Ich wollte wissen, ob die Paladine in WIRKLICHKEIT OHNE ES ZU WISSEN, die Mächte von Elune und nicht vom 'heiligen Licht' erhalten? Das 'heilige Licht' könnte eine Art 'Elunetarnung' sein...



Nichts falsche Antwort, du musst halt mal mitdenken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe geschrieben das ich es für möglich halte das Elune der Anfang war, aber bei der Entstehung des Universums böse und gute mächte Entstanden sind. Diese Kräfte sind logischerweiße von Elune, also ist deine Frage wohl mit ja zu beantworten.


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Kann jetzt leider keine Screens posten.



Ich glaube ich hab noch Welche...werde mal buddeln gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith:
Hier eins von dem Vie:
[attachment=10787:WoWScrnShot_021010_211932.jpg]


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nichts falsche Antwort, du musst halt mal mitdenken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass Elune die einzige Göttin ist, sondern es noch mehr Götter gibt, die wir nicht kennen.

In meinen Augen sind Götter NICHT allmächtig.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Elune die einzige Göttin ist, sondern es noch mehr Götter gibt, die wir nicht kennen.
> 
> In meinen Augen sind Götter NICHT allmächtig.



Elune ist wahrscheinlich auch nur ein Wesen. Die Sache ist immer, ob man etwas als "Gott" auslegt.


----------



## Dexter2000 (15. Juli 2010)

Die alten Götter sind ja teilweise riesenKraken also Cthun und yoggsaron ,yoggsaron ist so groß wie Nordend das sagt ja auch die eine meeresprinzessin keine ahnung wie die jetzt heißt,
Und Pantheons (die titanen rassen) sind die erschaffer der welten also von paar welten.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Ok 
Wenn wir schonmal bei Götter sind:
Was ist ein Loa-Gott? Ja ich weiß, dass es Gottheiten der Trolle sind, aber was ist das wirklich?


----------



## Cloudsbrother (15. Juli 2010)

Also in einem blue post wurde offiziell bestätigt das Yoggi und C´thun tot sind. Yoggi mag ja riesig sein aber im kampf hat man soweit ich weiss auch sein Gehirn angegrifen und zerstört.

Muss aber auch sagen das wenn sie tot sind die etwas zu einfach waren. Immerhin sind das alte Götter. Geschwächt oder nicht. 

@Meneleus01  gut geschrieben


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> Die alten Götter sind ja teilweise riesenKraken also Cthun und yoggsaron ,yoggsaron ist so groß wie Nordend das sagt ja auch die eine meeresprinzessin keine ahnung wie die jetzt heißt,
> Und Pantheons (die titanen rassen) sind die erschaffer der welten also von paar welten.



Falsch, die Titanen FORMEN die Welten, sie erschaffen sie nicht! Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab noch Welche...werde mal buddeln gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss handelt es sich dabei um jenen alten Gott der Arrakoa und nicht um C'thun.


----------



## Dexter2000 (15. Juli 2010)

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Von_Jenen_die_auszogen_einen_Gott_zu_befreien 

das ist sehr interssesant


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Hm, glaube auch das Yogg Saron und C'thun tot sind, als wir gegen sie kämpften, hatten sie ja nur ein Bruchteil ihrer Hitpoints.

MfG Ziceeth


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> http://forscherliga....ott_zu_befreien
> 
> das ist sehr interssesant



Das ist eine RP-Geschichte einer Hordengilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astherian (15. Juli 2010)

Um die Frage nach dem Wasserelementarfürsten zu beantworten: Das ist Neptulon. 



Und laut Lore ist es widerlegt dass Eonar Elune ist. 

Eonar ist 1 Titanin.

Elune ist halt 1 wichtiger Bestandteil der nachtelfischen Kultur und so wie ich das verstehe, wird Elune dort auch als Gottheit betrachtet.

Gleichzeitig wird Elune bei den Tauren Mu'Sha genannt. Mu'Sha bedeutet in der Sprache der Tauren Mond.

Gleichzeitig ist wiederum Mu'Sha laut dem Glauben der Tauren quasi eines der Augen der Erdenmutter. Die Erdenmutter ist so wie ich das verstehe in etwa das gleiche bei den Tauren, so wie es bei Nachtelfen Elune ist. Ihr zweites Auge ist An'She was bei den Tauren wiederum soviel bedeutet wie Sonne.


----------



## Yasira (15. Juli 2010)

Mal rein spekulativ:

Wenn Elune die Erschafferin ist, dann wird sie bestimmt darauf geachtet haben, dass alles im Gleichgewicht ist. Gut kann nur existieren, wenn es Böse gibt, kein Licht ohne Dunkelheit. Kein Leben ohne Tod. 

Die Nachtelfen allerdings haben erst durch Tyrande zu Elune gefunden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Damals als die Hochelfen noch regierten, Illidan durch seine schiere Gier nach Macht zum Verräter wurde und Malfurion den Wege Cenarius gefolgt ist.

Da wären wir wieder bei einer Ikone bzw einem Halbgott: Cenarius. Der maßgeblich für die Entstehung des Druidentums verantwortlich ist.


Zu dem Gott in der Meistergleve: Nur weil ein offensichtlich magisches Schwert in einem Körper steckt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die Macht, die sich diesen Körpers bemächtigt hatte, zerstört ist. Ich denke eine Waffe, mit der man einen der Alten Götter umbringen kann, würde nie so einfach "liegen gelassen". Also muss es schon seinen Grund haben, wieso das Schwert immernoch in dem Körper steckt. Vielleicht um die Kräfte, die in diesem Körper innewohnen, an diesen Ort zu bannen.


Die Drachenaspekte wiederum spielen eine eher geringfügige Rolle. Sie wurden von den Titanen eingesetzt um die Aspekte der Welt im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Dabei sind sie nicht unfehlbar, wie man an Deathwing und dem durch Deathwings taten verrückt gewordenen Malygos sehen kann. Wobei alle Drachenaspekte durch ein kleines Relikt kontrolliert werden können (siehe das Buch "Die Drachenseele"). 
Kurz zu Deathwing: Er war nahe am Rande des Todes, als die Goblins ihm seine Schuppen durch Metallplatten (Elementium ?) ersetzt hatten. Zwar hat er im Vergleich zu Normalsterblichen eine erhöhte Genesungsrate, dennoch wäre er bei dem Vorgang fast daran gestorben. (Soweit ich mich erinnere wurden die Platten in sein rohes Fleisch eingebrannt.)

Die Titanen an sich werden wohl kaum noch eine Rolle spielen, da sie sich nach der Erschaffung Azeroths und der Einteilung der Aspekte kaum mehr für diese Welt interessiert haben. Lediglich Sargeras, der durch seine Neurose in dem Menschen das Böse sieht, will diese Welt ausrotten.

Und wenn es jemanden gäbe, der es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte, dann bestimmt der Wächter von Tirisfal. Denn er wurde eigens dafür auserwählt um eben gegen Sargeras und seine Schergen kämpfen zu können. Medivh wurde zwar von Sargeras besessen, aber nicht besiegt. Und Sargeras hat dies auch nur durch eine List geschafft.


----------



## KingNothing22 (15. Juli 2010)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> http://forscherliga....ott_zu_befreien
> 
> das ist sehr interssesant




Ich habs jetzt nicht ganz gelesen und es sieht für mich auch eher nach einer RP-Story aus. Dennoch zeigt das deutlich was schon vorhin gesagt wurde: Was ist eigentlich ein Gott?

Manche Wesen Azeroths KÖNNTEN die Titanen als Götter bezeichnen. Sie sind mächtig pwnen alles sterbliche...könnte man schon Gott nennen.

Genauso die Drachenaspekte. Niedrigere, primitive Wesen KÖNNTEN sie als Götter bezeichnen. Sie haben unglaubliche Macht und wachen über die Welt.

Selbiges könnte man über die Naaru denken...

Yogg-Saron und C'Thun werden alte Götter genannt, sind aber vielleicht "nur" eklige Parasitenwürmer aus dem All die gern mal an Planeten lutschen...

Elune ist vielleicht eine Göttin, Vielleicht ist sie aber auch nur ein Oktopusvieh das sich eben Gedacht hat es wäre mal schön nen Planeten nicht nur auszulutschen...

Die Bezeichnung "Gott" entsteht nunmal daraus dass ihn jemand für einen Gott hält. Zu beantworten was ein Gott ist und was nicht würde sehr stark ins philosophische abgleiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wenn ihr wissen wollt was ich meine kuckt euch mal die Simpsons-Folge an wo Lisa aus ihrem Zahn eine kleine Zivilisation entstehen lässt. Die kleinen Viecher halten sie für eine Göttin....versteht ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt nicht ganz gelesen und es sieht für mich auch eher nach einer RP-Story aus. Dennoch zeigt das deutlich was schon vorhin gesagt wurde: Was ist eigentlich ein Gott?
> Genauso die Drachenaspekte. Niedrigere, primitive Wesen KÖNNTEN sie als Götter bezeichnen. Sie haben unglaubliche Macht und wachen über die Welt.



Drachenaspekte als Gott? Drachenaspekte sind nur armselige Wächter, die Probleme mit ihrer eigenen Aufgabe haben / bekommen. Aber da du niedrige und primitive Wesen erwähnst..schon.


----------



## No_ones (15. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Naja selbst wen alle sagen c`thun sei tod würde ich es nicht annehmen da das für mich heißen würde das einiges an gebiet ziemlich in stücke gerissen werden müsste.
> 
> Naja das ist halt wow.
> 
> Warcraft technich ist ja gar ncihts tot ^^



jop respawnt alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## kathai (15. Juli 2010)

Um auf den screen aus dem Schattenmondtal zu kommen 

Warum glaubt ihr ist bei der Explosion der Jetzigen Scherbenwelt etwas Übrig geblieben?
Ich schmeiß ma die Vermutung in den raum das auch dort "Alte Götter" sind deren "körper" alle zusammenhalten.



Ich versuch mich mal an einer Zusammenfassung des Bösen:


Sargeras: Aegwynn hatt nur seinen Avatar erschlagen er selbst befindet sich warscheinlich im Wirbelnden Nether 

Kil'jaeden: Wurde von uns nur in den Nether zurück gedrengt wäre er vollständig in Azeroth erschienen hätte er alles leben zerstört. (auch die untoten und den Lich King)

Archimonde: Wurde mit Hilfe der Naturgeister und der macht die den Nachtelfen Ewiges Leben und Schutz vor Krankheiten gab Vernichtet. (diese macht kahm wenn ich mich nicht ihre von den Drachenaspekten)

Yogg-Saron: Wurde mit Hilfe der Wächter von Ulduar wieder in sein Gefängis gesperrt.

C'thun: wurde nur zum teil von den Silithiden aus seinem Gefängnis befreit und wir haben ihn mit 40 leuten wieder zurück gedrengt. (Classic firstkill zählt sonst nix)

Der "Alte Gott" wo sich aufgespießt an der Dunkelküste befindet könnte lediglich durch das schwert "gebannt" sein, die zerstörung die beim kampf gegen diesen "Alten Gott" stattgefunden hatt könnte ausschlaggebend gewesen sein für das Phanteon die anderen nur Wegzusperren.

2 der "Alten Götter" von Azeroth sind bislang unbekannt, einer könnte sich in Tirisfall befinden der letzte müsste sich im Südlichen teil der Östlichen Königreiche Befinden. (da könnte die Theorie mit dem Pentagramm wieder passen xD)

Illidan: Maiev and Akama haben uns beim Kampf Unterstützt. (Soweit ich weiß war Illidan "nur" ein Halbgott und die sind in keinsterweise Allmächtig oder Unsterblich auch wenn sie es gerne wären)

Kel'thas: In der Festung der Stürme wurde er nur Aufgehalten letztendlich starb er erst als wahnsinig gewordener "Teufelsblutelf" (ich nenn die jetzt einfach ma so) in der Terasse der Magister. (Er war nach wie vor "nur" ein Mächtiger Blutelf)

Lady Vashj: Lediglich eine Starke Vertreterin der Naga.

Magtheridon: Wurde nur mit hilfe der Besiegt die ihn Geschwächt haben. 

Gruul: Überdimensionaler Gronn der gerne Drachentötet.

Nefarian: Der Sohn von Deathwing, keiner der Drachenaspekte, selbst er musste sich gegen 40 Drachentöter ergeben.

Onyxia: Schwester von Neltharion gleiches Schicksal.

Ragnaros: Wurde zu früh erweckt und war deshalb nicht im Vollbesitz deiner Macht. Wir haben ihn auch nicht Getötet, er hat sich lediglich in seine Elementare Ebene Zurück gezogen.

Malygos: Der Wahnsinig Gewordene Aspekt der Magie. Ich stell das mal so hin das er eine Gespaltene Persönlichkeit hatte die eine Hälfte wollte und Vernichten die andere Hälfte hatt dies Verhindert in dem er seine eigene Macht Unterdrückt hatt.
Bei ihm Bekamen wir hilfe vom Roten Drachenschwarm, ohne diese Wären wir einfach in die Tiefe seiner Diemension gefallen.

Lich König und seine Geißel Diener: " Es muss immer einen Lich König Geben" Ein Verbleibender Rest von Arthas Menschlichkeit soll den Lich König selbst daran gehindert haben mit seiner vollen Macht loszuschlagen und Geißel Komplett zu entfesseln.
Wir haben nur Arthas getötet mit Hilfe von Tirion hätte dieser nicht Frostmourne zerschlagen und uns wiederblebt so wären wir tot. Bolvar ist an Arthas stelle zum Lich König geworden.
Seiner diener waren Lediglich Untote denen wir einfach mittels Exorzismus "Erlöst" haben. xD

Sämtliche Troll-"Götter" oder Troll-Priester, Anfürher etc. die wir in Raids Besiegt haben waren meist geschwächt oder einfach nur sterbliche mit Göttlicher Kraft

Das Waren glaub nu die Wichtigen Bosse die wir "Besiegt" oder Getötet haben.

Selbst wenn man 100 Spieler gegen einen Komplett befreiten "Alten Gott" antreten lassen würden so würden diese einfach dem Wahnsinn verfallen und sich gegenseitig umbringen.
Selbst Ragnaros der Feuerlord, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al'Akir der Windlord und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger waren den "Alten Götten" auf Azeroth verfallen und dienten ihen schon lange vor der Ankunft des Phanteons.
Die Elemtar Lords selbst sind Stärker als es sich ein Sterbliches wesen je Vorstellen könnte und doch waren sie keine gegener für die Titanen des Phanteons,


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Ich denke ja, dass Elune Azeroth IST.

Quasi der Geist der Welt.

Die Tauren verehren sie als Erdenmutter, die Nachtelfen als Elune, die Menschen als das heilige Licht...


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Sie sind tot. Aufjedenfall ihre körperliche Hülle, was mit dem Geist passiert ist...



kathai schrieb:


> Neltharion: Der Sohn von Deathwing, keiner der Drachenaspekte, selbst er musste sich gegen 40 Drachentöter ergeben.



Neltharion IST Todeschwinge.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sie sind tot. Aufjedenfall ihre körperliche Hülle, was mit dem Geist passiert ist...
> 
> 
> 
> Neltharion IST Todeschwinge.



Er meint Nefarian.

&#8364;: btw ist Illidan kein Halbgott, sondern ein Halbdämon gewesen.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Elune die einzige Göttin ist, sondern es noch mehr Götter gibt, die wir nicht kennen.
> 
> In meinen Augen sind Götter NICHT allmächtig.




Chris Metzen hat einmal gesagt das Elune die einzig wahre Gottheit in Warcraft ist.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

Ein Gott hat kein Geschlecht, deshalb ist Elune keine Göttin sondern ein Gott.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ich denke ja, dass Elune Azeroth IST.
> 
> Quasi der Geist der Welt.
> 
> Die Tauren verehren sie als Erdenmutter, die Nachtelfen als Elune, die Menschen als das heilige Licht...



Das heilige Licht der Menschen ist nicht das Licht der Elune.
Die Menschen betrachten das Licht als eine Philosophie, die Kaldorei beten zu einer Göttin.



> Die Nachtelfen allerdings haben erst durch Tyrande zu Elune gefunden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Damals als die Hochelfen noch regierten, Illidan durch seine schiere Gier nach Macht zum Verräter wurde und Malfurion den Wege Cenarius gefolgt ist.



Die Kaldorei glauben schon seit ihrer Entstehung an Elune.
Nur führten die Mondpriesterin damals noch nicht das Volk.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Das heilige Licht der Menschen ist nicht das Licht der Elune.



Quelle?


----------



## Arosk (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Quelle?



http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Heilige_Licht


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

*Gott*
Es gibt keine einfachen, festgelegten Regeln, was man braucht, um in Warcraft ein *Gott* zu sein, außer der Tatsache, dass sie alle unsterblich sind. Götter können körperlos sein, wie Elune, oder einen physischen Körper besitzen. 

Götter sind weder allwissend noch allmächtig. Der Seelenschinder ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Viele der Trolle im Gurubashi-Imperium erhoben sich gegen seine blutige Herrschaft. Es gelang ihnen, seinen Avatar zu vernichten und ihn von der Welt Azeroth zu verbannen. Auch die Titanen, die ja selbst keine Götter waren, besiegten die Alten Götter und sperrten sie tief unter der Erde ein. 

Ein Gott kann auf mehrere Orte zugleich Einfluss nehmen. Doch die Macht selbst eines Gottes ist begrenzt. Sonst wäre es ja zum Beispiel gar nicht möglich gewesen, die Alten Götter einzusperren. Trotzdem kann auch ein eingesperrter, schlafender oder auf andere Art geschwächter Gott noch immer einen Einfluss auf seine Umgebung nehmen, bewusst oder unbewusst. Die Entwicklung der Qiraji soll angeblich auf einen solchen zufälligen Einfluss zurückzuführen sein. 

Kann man einen Gott jemals wirklich vernichten, seine Existenz auf Dauer beenden? Unglücklicherweise ist das keine rein philosophische Diskussion mehr, sondern eine Frage des Überlebens. Die Priester von Hakkar dem Seelenschinder haben es vor nicht allzulanger Zeit geschafft ihren hungrigen Gott auch physisch nach Azeroth zu beschwören. Doch noch schlimmer ist, dass C'Thun wieder erwacht ist, sich befreit hat und nun aus den Tiefen des Planeten aufgetaucht ist. Viele tapfere Helfen finden sich zusammen, in der Hoffnung diese zwei grausammen Götter zu besiegen. 

Zu anderen verehrten Kräften zählen das Heilige Licht, Vergessender Schatten und die Elementargeister der Naturanbetung. 


*Arten *

Alte Götter
Loa
Halbgott
Titanen
*Bekannte Götter *

Anzu
C'Thun
Elune
Hakkar
Lichkönig
Sargeras
Shadra
Zanza
*Geringere Gottheiten *

Arkkoroc
Hetaera
Zelfrax
------

Quelle: http://forscherliga....a.com/wiki/Gott


----------



## Elwright (15. Juli 2010)

Naja ich finde die Götter sind Tod, bis zum nächsten Mittwoch beim ID reset^^


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

> Die Anhänger des *Heiligen Lichts* beten keine Götter an, jedenfalls nicht direkt.



Da steht nicht, dass der Ursprung der Lichtmagie NICHT Elune ist.

&#8364;: Den Lichkönig als Gott zu bezeichnen halte ich für übertrieben. Er wurde von Kil'jaeden erschaffen, was wäre dann der? o_O


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ok
> Wenn wir schonmal bei Götter sind:
> Was ist ein Loa-Gott? Ja ich weiß, dass es Gottheiten der Trolle sind, aber was ist das wirklich?




Als Loa werden allgemein ursprüngliche Götter des Voodoo oder Waldgeister in der trollischen Religion bezeichnet. Die Loa Geister sind mächtiger als die Elementare, aber nicht so mächtig wie Götter.
Quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Loa 

Wobei man sich da auch wieder streiten kann.Neptulon und Co. werden wohl mächtiger sein als irgendein Loageist.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Da steht nicht, dass der Ursprung der Lichtmagie NICHT Elune ist.
> 
> €: Den Lichkönig als Gott zu bezeichnen halte ich für übertrieben. Er wurde von Kil'jaeden erschaffen, was wäre dann der? o_O







> Stattdessen ist das Licht eine Philosophie,



Bitte lese richtig und nicht nur die ersten Wörter.


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> €: Den Lichkönig als Gott zu bezeichnen halte ich für übertrieben. Er wurde von Kil'jaeden erschaffen, was wäre dann der? o_O



Eine Übergott XD


----------



## djjd (15. Juli 2010)

das sind ja alte götter die längst tod sind weil nimand mer an sie glaubt und deswegen wollen sie mit furcht ihre macht zurück	und sie sind ja elementare die kann man nur auf der ellementarebene für immer zerstören


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

djjd schrieb:


> das sind ja alte götter die längst tod sind weil nimand mer an sie glaubt und deswegen wollen sie mit furcht ihre macht zurück	und sie sind ja elementare die kann man nur auf der ellementarebene für immer zerstören



Die alten Götter sind keine Götter.Nur Elune ist eine Gottheit.
Die alten Götter sind auch keine Elementare.Sie sind Weltraumparasiten.


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

djjd schrieb:


> das sind ja alte götter die längst tod sind weil nimand mer an sie glaubt und deswegen wollen sie mit furcht ihre macht zurück	und sie sind ja elementare die kann man nur auf der ellementarebene für immer zerstören



Es gibt nur 4 Elementare auf der Elementarebene: Ragnaros, Ala'kir, Neptulon und Tharedingsbums (Erde)

Die Alten Götter sind keine Elementare wenne das Meinst


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Bitte lese richtig und nicht nur die ersten Wörter.



Das habe ich, nur glaubst du, die Menschen können Lichtmagie wegen irgendeiner Philosophie wirken? Irgendwoher muss diese Kraft ja einen Ursprung haben. Und es ist nunmal Fakt, dass nirgendwo geschrieben steht, dass sie diese Kraft nicht aus der Welt selbst (nach meiner Theorie also Elune) beziehen. Das ganze machen sie natürlich unterbewusst und für sie bleibt es eine "Philosophie"...


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Das heilige Licht der Menschen ist nicht das Licht der Elune.
> Die Menschen betrachten das Licht als eine Philosophie, die Kaldorei beten zu einer Göttin.



Was ist, wenn das heilige Licht nur ein Ergebnis aus Elune ist und es die Lichtgläubigen nicht wissen ? Es gibt nirgendwo eine Quelle, die das Gegenteil beweißt. Es steht nur fest, dass man das Licht nur durch Willenskraft und Glaube an das Licht benutzen kann.


Achja, auf dem Testrealm oder betaserver, ich weiss nicht mehr genau, soll ausversehen mal Elune in den Tempel des Mondes gesetzt worden sein, sie/es sah aus wie ein Naaru. Leider habe ich das Bild nicht mehr zur Hand. Ob es sich dabei um einen Fake handelte weiss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Das habe ich, nur glaubst du, die Menschen können Lichtmagie wegen irgendeiner Philosophie wirken? Irgendwoher muss diese Kraft ja einen Ursprung haben. Und es ist nunmal Fakt, dass nirgendwo geschrieben steht, dass sie diese Kraft nicht aus der Welt selbst (nach meiner Theorie also Elune) beziehen. Das ganze machen sie natürlich unterbewusst und für sie bleibt es eine "Philosophie"...


Es gibt 2 Urkräfte in Warcraft, Licht und Schatten.Mithilfe ihrer Philosophie greifen die Menschen auf die Kraft des Lichts zu.
Und zwing mich bitte nicht jetzt dafür eine Quelle rauszusuchen...bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Urkräfte in Warcraft, Licht und Schatten.Mithilfe ihrer Philosophie greifen die Menschen auf die Kraft des Lichts zu.
> Und zwing mich bitte nicht jetzt dafür eine Quelle rauszusuchen...bitte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch Licht und Schatten braucht einen Ursprung.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Seltsamer Weise nicht.Die scheinen schon immer dagewesen zu sein....


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Seltsamer Weise nicht.Die scheinen schon immer dagewesen zu sein....



Das Licht alleine ist aber einfach nur da, nur wenn es benutzt wird kann es etwas bewirken, wie also soll daraus dann einfach so ein Universum entstanden sein ? Ergibt das Sinn ?


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Seltsamer Weise nicht.Die scheinen schon immer dagewesen zu sein....



Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganos (15. Juli 2010)

Sorry, wenn ich irgendwie n Lore-Noob bin, aber irgendwie kommt mir das alles ein wenig paradox vor.

Die Titanen erschufen doch Azeroth, oder?
Warum zum Henker ist dann deren größter Krieger, Sargeras, der Kommandant der brennenden Legion, welche Azeroth zerstören will?

Und warum wollen die Götter Azeroth korrumpieren?

Möchten die Titanen ihr eigenes Werk vernichten?


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst mich leiden sehen...*grummel*


> Auch im Universum von Warcraft existiert eine Form jener Urkräfte, jenes Dualismus, über den sich schon in der Realität viele Menschen Gedanken gemacht haben.
> Was in Star Wars die „helle und dunkle Seite der Macht", in den östlichen Philosophien „Yin und Yang", und für die meisten Menschen „Gut und Böse" ist, stellt in Warcraft „Licht und Schatten" dar:
> Zwei allmächtige Urkräfte, von denen das Licht das absolut Gute und Positive, sowie der Schatten das absolut Böse und Negative darstellt, doch trotz ihrer Gegensätzlichkeit sind diese Kräfte unumkehrbar miteinander verbunden, denn ohne das eine, kann das andere nicht existieren.


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=7326983270&sid=3


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Ganos schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich irgendwie n Lore-Noob bin, aber irgendwie kommt mir das alles ein wenig paradox vor.
> 
> Die Titanen erschufen doch Azerotz, oder?
> Warum zum Henker ist dann deren größter Krieger, Sargeras, der Kommandant der brennenden Legion, welche Azeroth zerstören will?
> ...



Die Titanen zogen und ziehen wahrscheinlich immer noch von Welt zu Welt und formen diese. So wurde auch Azeroth von den Titanen geformt. Früher war Azeroth ein einziger perfekter Superkontinent. Auf dem Weg durch die verschiedenen Welten, begegnete Sargeras viel Bösen und er wurde von diesem Bösen verdorben, er kam zu dem Entschluss, dass nur Ordnung im Universum herrschen könne, wenn man es von Grund auf neu erschaffen würde. Und so begann er genau das gegenteil von dem zu tun, was er erst getan hatte. Er eroberte und zerstörte Welten.

Die alten Götter sind einfach die Inkanation des Bösen, bevor die Titanen kamen, waren sie die Herrscher über Azeroth doch dann wurden sie verbannt. Nun wollen sie ihre Herrschaft zurückerlangen.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Du willst mich leiden sehen...*grummel*
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...326983270&sid=3



Da steht das diese beiden urkräfte zusammenhängen. Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass sie in einem Wesen zusammenhängen und es steht auch noch nirgends eindeutig das gegenteil.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Ahhhh gerade was sehr geiles gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/1657-Twilight-Highlands 

Auf dem neuen Build sind Tentakel in den Twillight Higlands erschienen (SPOILER ALARM BTW)

Ist das vielleicht unsere Nummer drei? Oder eventuell nur einer der Vergessenen? Ich bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und deine Quelle wurde von nem Spieler geschrieben...?

Aber gut, dass ist ja jetzt auch dahingestellt woher die Menschen ihre Lichtmagie beziehen. Ich bin viel eher auf die Theorien rund um die neuen Tentakeln und Mäuler gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Für mich klingt Urkräfte nach schon immer da gewesen.Vielleicht interpretiere ich einfach zu stark.
Aber das von dem Wesen...hm, irgendwer muss ja die Titanen erschaffen haben. 
Von wem soll sie sonst geschreiben sein?Dieser Spieler nutze als Quelle Lorebücher, demnach ist das richtig.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Für mich klingt Urkräfte nach schon immer da gewesen.Vielleicht interpretiere ich einfach zu stark.
> Aber das von dem Wesen...hm, irgendwer muss ja die Titanen erschaffen haben.



Eben auch gesehen, deine Quelle wurde von einem Spieler geschrieben. Wenn, dann will ich das schon von Blizzard lesen. Wenn Licht und Schatten zusammenhängen, dann MÜSSEN sie irgendwo in einem unmittelbaren Kontakt zueinander stehen. So ist es z.B. auch bei den Naaru, diese Verkörpern Licht und Schatten, ihre gute Seite überwiegt jedoch durch ihre unglaubliche Willensstärke und nur wenn sie kurz vor dem Tod oder tot sind, zeigt sich die Dunkelheit, der Verfall zur Leere. Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass Licht und Schatten irgendwo gebündelt und zusammenhängend einen Ursprung haben muss und dieser Ursprung ist für mich Elune.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> dieser Ursprung ist für mich Elune.



/sign

Aber lassen wir das, ist ja schon iwo offtopic^^ 

Seht euch die Bilder an die ich in meinem letzten Post rausgehauen hab!


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein alter Gott.
Passt auch, immerhin sind da die Twilightleute aktiv. 
Wie gesagt, die Quelle wurde mit Hilfe der Lorebücher geschrieben und hat nen Sticky bekommen.Demnach wird da nichts falsch sein, aber was solls.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

Mir kam gerade in den Sinn, wie endlos cool es wäre, in einem Event zu sehen (okay ist natürlich unlogisch wegen Verankerung in den Planeten) wie ein alter Gott einfach aus dem Boden ausbricht und sich (wieder?) in den Weltraum aufmacht und einfach als riesiger (und mit riesig meine ich himmelsverdunkelnd!) Tentakelklops am Himmel verschwindet... Swoooosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Cool wäre es sicherlich, nur ziemlich unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia....=20060730191239

Swooooosh! Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Viech ist übrigens 

*Shub-Niggurath*

Ein "Äußerer Gott" aus dem Cthullu Mythos auf dem die alten Götter aus WoW wohl basieren.

&#8364;: Pipush ich spüre einen Hauch von Schicksal! Das Narwhals Lied von Weebl's Stuff in deiner Sig enthält das Wort Cthulu auf einen Riesenkraken bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Cthullu Mythos auf dem die alten Götter aus WoW wohl basieren.



Ich glaube auf dem Cthullu Mythos bzw. dem Necromonicum basiert alles in der Art XDDD


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

Und was haben die Iluminaten damit zu tun?...
xD


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Und was haben die Iluminaten damit zu tun?...
> xD



Aiman?... hey Aiman!... Warte doch!... oh nein, es war wohl zu mysteriös für ihn...

Und was meinste (Anonymus) mit alles dieser Art? Kenne sonst keine Tentakelgötter in iwelchen Geschichten (Call of Cthullu mal abgesehen, aber nunja...)


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Eben auch gesehen, deine Quelle wurde von einem Spieler geschrieben. Wenn, dann will ich das schon von Blizzard lesen. Wenn Licht und Schatten zusammenhängen, dann MÜSSEN sie irgendwo in einem unmittelbaren Kontakt zueinander stehen. So ist es z.B. auch bei den Naaru, diese Verkörpern Licht und Schatten, ihre gute Seite überwiegt jedoch durch ihre unglaubliche Willensstärke und nur wenn sie kurz vor dem Tod oder tot sind, zeigt sich die Dunkelheit, der Verfall zur Leere. Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass Licht und Schatten irgendwo gebündelt und zusammenhängend einen Ursprung haben muss und dieser Ursprung ist für mich Elune.



Wieso Elune?
Eher könnte Elune das heilige Licht erschaffen haben (was ich aber kaum bezweifle) aber den vergessenen Schatten eher ein anderer Gott vll. 

Heißt der 'Vergessene Schatten' überhaupt 'Vergessene Schatten' oder anders?


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wieso Elune?
> Eher könnte Elune das heilige Licht erschaffen haben (was ich aber kaum bezweifle) aber den vergessenen Schatten eher ein anderer Gott vll.
> 
> Heißt der 'Vergessene Schatten' überhaupt 'Vergessene Schatten' oder anders?



Das wäre in der Tat eine Möglichkeit. Man kann halt nur spekulieren. Ich halte meine Version aber für realistischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr wollt habe alles ugt zusammen gefasst mehrmals.


Also erstmal hat nicht teldrassil yogg-saron geweckt.

Denk mal nach wo teldrqassil steht. Das war vordrassil oder so xD


Ja du hast recht mit der dunkelküste es könnte nur ein handlanger sein da es ja auch heißt das quasi ein Krieg entbrannt ist zwichen titanen und den göttern.

Doch es war ein gott. Vieleicht nicht einer DER götter oder auch parasiten aber es war ein gott.
Als dieser tot war war das land etwas naja kaputt.



Was C´thun abgeht wird wzar egsagt das er tot sei aber das halte ich für unwarscheinlich.
Von mir aus ister her mehr oder weniger tot aber nicht komplett ausgelöscht sonst müsste ganz süd kalimdor etwas kaputt sein.

Yogg Saron ist sowieso von uns nur wieder zurück gesperrt worden da er am ausbrechen war. (wir haben ihn vorher aufgehalten sonst wärs übel ausgegangen).


Nach meiner meinung muss Blizzard etwas aufpassen wie sie mit den bossen umgehen den es wäre zu imba wen wir mal eben sargeras bsp einen got töten.

Was nicht alle wissen selbst der mächtige Ragnaros war als wir ihn begegnen nicht im ebsitz seiner vollen kraft.
Bedenkt das die meisten elemente diener von diesen göttern waren und sich eine schlacht mit den titanen gegeben hatte.


----------



## Karli1994 (15. Juli 2010)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Für mich klingt Urkräfte nach schon immer da gewesen.Vielleicht interpretiere ich einfach zu stark.
> Aber das von dem Wesen...hm, irgendwer muss ja die Titanen erschaffen haben.
> Von wem soll sie sonst geschreiben sein?Dieser Spieler nutze als Quelle Lorebücher, demnach ist das richtig.



schonmal daran gedacht das die titanen durch die evolution entsdanden sind und dann haben sie eine bestimmte evulotionäre stufe erreicht haben und dadurch die technologie entwickeln haben können um ganze Planeten verändern zu können und außerdem vieleicht haben wir nur die sterblichen hüllen der götter getötet haben weil es könnte ja sein das die titanen sie in eine sterbliche hülle eingespert haben um sie dan mit irdischen mitteln wegzusperren


----------



## Tsukasu (15. Juli 2010)

Shelung schrieb:


> Nach meiner meinung muss Blizzard etwas aufpassen wie sie mit den bossen umgehen den es wäre zu imba wen wir mal eben sargeras bsp einen got töten.



Warum den?
Man könnte doch ein boss so mächtig machen das nichtmal 25 leute ihn einfach so besigen können. Also ne wo man bis zu 50 leute oder sogahr mehr. Damit mein ich ne richtige arme und man sollte ihn dan auch sehr mächtig machen nicht einfach nach enn stunde down^^. Also gewaltig schwer zu besigen^^.
Naja wisst ja was ich mein mit ultra schwer^^.

update: der gott solte gewaltig riesig sein. Also riesiger als riesig.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Das Ding in der Dunkelküste ist ein alter Gott. Wurde von Blizzard bestätigt, dass in Cata der Schattenhammerklan versucht ihn wiederzubeleben. Dank Malfurions Tornado (?) geschieht das nicht (?).

Was ist eigentlcih dieses Unterwasserwesen in Vashj'ir? Die Naga versuchen es zu manipulieren um mit den Kake zu bauen. Nespirah ( oder so ) heißt der und sieh aus wie ein Alter Gott. O.o


----------



## Tsukasu (15. Juli 2010)

Hab schon vieles jetzt gelesen und würde jetzt gern einfach wissen, was von den titan götter alte götter usw. das stärkste von allen ist?


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlcih dieses Unterwasserwesen in Vashj'ir? Die Naga versuchen es zu manipulieren um mit den Kake zu bauen. Nespirath ( oder so ) heißt der und sieh aus wie ein Alter Gott. O.o



Meinst du vllt den Manta? Wo hast du Bilder davon gesehen? ._.



Tsukasu schrieb:


> Hab schon vieles jetzt gelesen und würde jetzt gern einfach wissen, was von den titan götter alte götter usw. das stärkste von allen ist?



Ganz eindeutig mein Dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wird sie alle nämlich iwan Solo legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig mein Dk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst der, der von meinen guhl gekillt wurde wo ich gerade beim deumchen drehen wahr ;D


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juli 2010)

Mir fällt grad spontan noch die Meeresgöttin Oacha'noa (riesiges Nagawesen) ein, 
der man in einer Questreihe in der Drachenöde begegnet.
Und sie war sehr lebendig ... sprach sie doch mit einem und man musste sich schnell entscheiden.^^

Wird sie in Cataclysm an Bedeutung gewinnen?

greetz


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Meinst du vllt den Manta? Wo hast du Bilder davon gesehen? ._.



Nach einer Reihe unspektakulärer Aufgaben verschlägt es uns ins Innere von Nespirah – einer riesigen Kreatur, die still auf dem Meeresboden ruht. Es stellt sich heraus, dass die Naga das arme Geschöpf manipulieren und als Kriegsmaschine einsetzen wollen. Wir bekämpfen also Naga im Inneren von Nespirah, direkt neben dem schlagenden Herz der Kreatur. Zum Glück können wir die Gefahr noch abwenden. Insgesamt aber eine sehr schöne Quest-Episode innerhalb von Vashj’ir, zumal wir zwischendrin immer wieder mit Nespirah selbst kommunizieren. 

http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/6345/WoW-Cataclysm-Beta-Zonen-Vashj-ir

Und zu der Bilderreihe: Bild 54 , Bild 58 , Bild 61-63, Bild 67-69, Bild 85 hintergrund, Bild 93-94 links(?),


----------



## Shelung (15. Juli 2010)

Du vergleichst wow ZU sehr mit warcraft.

Ob es 50 gegner oder 2 sind ist egal.

Wichtig ist nur die stärke des angriffs.


Schaut euch Mannoroth an.
Ein angriff tötete ihn aber nur weil er gezielt traff.

wenn da 20 menschen egstanden hätten und die angelaufen wären. Die wären gestorben.


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nach einer Reihe unspektakulärer Aufgaben verschlägt es uns ins Innere von Nespirah &#8211; einer riesigen Kreatur, die still auf dem Meeresboden ruht. Es stellt sich heraus, dass die Naga das arme Geschöpf manipulieren und als Kriegsmaschine einsetzen wollen. Wir bekämpfen also Naga im Inneren von Nespirah, direkt neben dem schlagenden Herz der Kreatur. Zum Glück können wir die Gefahr noch abwenden. Insgesamt aber eine sehr schöne Quest-Episode innerhalb von Vashj'ir, zumal wir zwischendrin immer wieder mit Nespirah selbst kommunizieren.
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...-Zonen-Vashj-ir
> 
> Und zu der Bilderreihe: Bild 54 , Bild 58 , Bild 61-63, Bild 67-69, Bild 85 hintergrund, Bild 93-94 links(?),



Das kann alerdings gut sein, dass das der Manta ist. Beim Mante ist von einer Kreatur die Rede, die in den tiefen des Ozeans lebt, 10 mal so groß und so stark wie ein Drache ist und in Verbindung mit den alten Göttern steht.

&#8364;: Mir fällt aber auch gerade ein, dass der Manta wohl schon vor dem Tag des Drachen getötet wurde. Sogar ne ganzes Stück vorher. Bestimmt ein bis zweihundert Jahre... Naja jedenfalls ein weitere Spitzname für ihn: Behemoth der Tiefe...


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

ødan schrieb:


> Das kann alerdings gut sein, dass das der Manta ist. Beim Mante ist von einer Kreatur die Rede, die in den tiefen des Ozeans lebt, 10 mal so groß und so stark wie ein Drache ist und in Verbindung mit den alten Göttern steht.



Entweder bin ich blöd und weiß nicht wie ein Manta aussieht oder die Leute um mich herum werden irrer ._.

Das ist doch nie im Leben ein Manta O.o


----------



## ødan (15. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich blöd und weiß nicht wie ein Manta aussieht oder die Leute um mich herum werden irrer ._.
> 
> Das ist doch nie im Leben ein Manta O.o



Ein andere Theorie ist, dass einer der Alten Götter im Mahlstrom eingesperrt ist, wo er die Naga befehligt. Die Naga werden von der Monstrosität geführt, die einmal Königin Azshara war, und sie wurden bei der Entstehung des Mahlstrom während der Spaltung der Welt durch die Alten Götter aus ihren Nachtelfischen Formen mutiert. Der Warcraft-Roman „Tag des Drachen“ erwähnt eine Kreatur, die als „Der Manta“, Behemoth der Tiefe, bekannt ist. Krasus sagt, dieser wäre „zehn mal so groß und so stark wie ein Drache.“ Es wurde mindestens ein Jahrhundert vor den Ereignissen im „Tag des Drachen“ getötet. Es ist möglich, dass dieser Manta irgendwie mit den Alten Göttern und den Naga verbunden ist. 

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Alte_G%C3%B6tter


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Juli 2010)

So sieht ein Manta aus...

http://www.opel-martin.de/autohaus_martin/Oldtimer/manta400.php


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn dieses Ding (also Nespirah) ein Diener der Alten Götter oder vll. einer selbst ist, warum baut es dann keine Scheiße?

Erinnerung verloren oder so?^^



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> So sieht ein Manta aus...
> 
> http://www.opel-mart...er/manta400.php



*Unterdrückt gerade etwas dummes zu posten.*


----------



## Astherian (15. Juli 2010)

Also um das Thema Nespirath aufzugreifen: Mich würde ja schon interessieren, ob das überhaupt klar ist wer da unten im Mahlstrom das Sagen hat. 

Einerseits gibts ja die Theorie dass ein alter Gott dort unten die Naga nach der Katastrophe mit dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit erschaffen hat (nur dann frag ich mich weil Königin Azshara ja auch dort unten ist, ob die sich einfach so vom einem alten Gott quasi unterwerfen lässt, hab leider keine Ahnung ob jetzt ein einzelner Alter Gott mächtiger als Königin Azshara ist) Was ich laut Forscherliga Wiki noch verwirrender finde ist, dass sogar von 3 Wesen die Rede ist, wenn man sich den Artikel dort über Königin Azshara anschaut. Andererseits wird ja in HDZ 5 der Krieg der Urahnen (korrigiert mich bitte wenn der Name des Krieges falsch ist) thematisiert und da ist ja dann logischerweise auch Azshara drin verwickelt. Aber sie ist ja bislang glaub ich nie gestorben und heckt bestimmt irgend einen fiesen Plan aus. 

Andererseits gibts ja auch noch Neptulon und er ist ja auch der Elementarlord des Wassers (ich weiss er kommt in einer Instanz vor, wo man ihn sogar beschützen muss, was ich komisch finde, weil er ja immer als feindlich galt), aber man weiss ja nie, ob er vielleicht nicht doch einen zweiten Auftritt bekommt so wie Anub'Arak, Kael'Thas wie man seit der Blizzcon 2009 weiss, auch Nefarian und Ragnaros. (es hiess ja auch seit der Blizzcon 2009 auch immer dass man sich dort auf die Jagd nach einer sagenumwobenen Waffe Neptulons begeben kann)


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade n bissle bei WoWWiki am lesen ...

Es scheint so einige Götter zu geben

-> *Old Gods Speculations* (viele Infos)

Interessant was bei folgendem Bild rechts unten steht.
Alle Standorte der 5 Haupt - Old Gods vervollständigen ein Pentagramm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> *Quelle*

(ohne Gewähr^)

greetz


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (15. Juli 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> [...]
> Andererseits gibts ja auch noch Neptulon und er ist ja auch der Elementarlord des Wassers (ich weiss er kommt in einer Instanz vor, wo man ihn sogar beschützen muss, was ich komisch finde, weil er ja immer als feindlich galt), aber man [...]


In Cataclysm wird die Erdelementarfürstin Therazane in Deepholm eine ,nach Abschluss einiger Quests, eine freundliche Fraktion(Ok sie galt schon immer als Lebewesenfreundlich aber naja^^)


----------



## kathai (15. Juli 2010)

also das mit Nefarian und Neltharion hab ich ma berichtigt 


das mit dem bild hatt ich auch schon^^

Was Königin Azshara betrifft: Die ist auf keinen Fall Stärker als einer der alten Götter 
Sie war "Nur" die königin der Nachtelfen als es den Brunen der Ewigkeit noch gab 

sie und die anderen nachtelfen die bei der Explosion des Brunnend nicht hops gegangen sind wurden warscheinlich von einem der alten götter zu Naga´s gemacht 


-> *Old Gods Speculations* (viele Infos): Was das angeht so sind paar dinge völlig falsch.

Das im schattenmondtal könnte einer von den "alten Göttern" / Parasiten sein dieser hätte dann aber nichts mit denen auf Azeroth zu tun da er ja warscheinlich auf der scherbenwelt sitzt.

Was Hakkar oder die "Gottheiten" die von Trollen verehrt werden oder gerufen sind warscheinlich nur mächtige Kreaturen die bei der "Formung" von Azeroth durch das Phanteon enstanden sind.

Das was man auf der Karte trifft das ganze ziemlich gut was die alten gottheiten angeht. 

Das im Maelstrom könnte der " Alte Gott" sein der die Naga erschaffen hatt. 

Der punkt der in den Östlichen Königreichen südlich liegt könnte dann der sein wo den Smaragdgrünen Traum zum Alptraum macht.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

kathai schrieb:


> also das mit Nefarian und Neltharion hab ich ma berichtigt
> 
> 
> das mit dem bild hatt ich auch schon^^
> ...



Azshara ist eben nicht "nur" eine Königin. Nach meinem Wissen soll sie unglaublich mächtig sein. Und mit unglaublich mächtig meine ich auch unglaublich mächtig. Aber wie groß ihre Macht im Vergleich zu einem alten Gott ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

P.S: Mindestens so mächtig, dass sie als Addonendboss wie z.B. Illidan dienen könnte, wobei Illidan nur der vorletzte Boss in BC war.


EDIT:

In Warcraft 3 in der Kampagne spricht Lady Vash etwas von _"Verflucht und verwandelt, als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit um uns herum implodierte"_. Das im Schattenmondtal ist der Meister der Arrakkoa.


----------



## secraph (15. Juli 2010)

Nur kurze frage zu Illidan,

was ist jetzt mit ihn eigentlich passiert, ist er tot oder nur besiegt worden? Er war neben Arthas( R.I.P Arthas finde Frieden) auch mein Lieblings Charakter. Es würde mich sehr interessieren was jetzt mit ihn ist.

Was mich auch stört, dass welche behaupten, dass Sargeras von uns auch mal besiegt wird. Für mich ist es sehr unlogisch, der ist viel zu stark und zu heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Elune frage ich mich nur eins, gibt es sie wirklich?

Sry, dass ich das jetzt reinstelle, habe seit Burning Crusade nicht mehr gespielt .


----------



## benniboy (15. Juli 2010)

Um mal ein bisschen in der Gerüchte Küche aufzuräumen



Spoiler



*Ein alter Gott unter dem Mahlstrom:*

Ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich denn unter dem Mahlstrom befindet sich weder Azhara noch ein Alter Gott. Dort unten befindet sich die Elementar Ebene Tiefenheim. Aka Deepholme.

*Das Monster bei der Meistergleve ist ein Alter Gott*:

Stimmt ebenfalls nicht. Das Monster ist kein Alter Gott sondern ein Leviathan. Den der Schattenhammerkult versucht wiederzubelben.

Verlgeicht mal: http://static.mmo-ch...s/leviathan.jpg

mit: http://www.buffed.de...a7b6cd7a73bb556


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

secraph schrieb:


> Nur kurze frage zu Illidan,
> 
> was ist jetzt mit ihn eigentlich passiert, ist er tot oder nur besiegt worden? Er war neben Arthas( R.I.P Arthas finde Frieden) auch mein Lieblings Charakter. Es würde mich sehr interessieren was jetzt mit ihn ist.
> 
> ...



Illidan ist tot. Was Sargeras betrifft, so muss es ja nicht sein, dass wir alleine gegen ihn kämpfen. Bei Illidan kam auch Maiev dazu. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass beim Kampf gegen Sargeras (Falls es den jemals geben sollte) Elune dabei ist und hilft und das Pantheon vielleicht auch.


----------



## Astherian (15. Juli 2010)

Dann is quasi der Mahlstrom so 1 Art Zugang zur Elementarebene oder wie muss man das verstehen, ich dachte eigentlich dass dort Nazjatar und die Stadt da mit den Krebsen (oder wie die heissen, ich mein jedenfalls Mak'Aru) sind aber wo is dann Azshara, die kann ja nicht einfach so weg sein (weil soweit ich weiss ist sie nie gestorben) und sind die Naga dann wirklich einzig und allein durch die Katastrophe mit dem Brunnen enstanden ohne dass ein alter Gott die Finger im Spiel hatte? ich meine es muss ja kein alter Gott gewesen sein aber wie kann man die Stimmen die sie gehört hat erklären? die sagen übrigens folgendes: 

"Es gibt einen Weg... es gibt einen Weg... du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor... wir können helfen... dir helfen...". 	"Du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor. Und wenn die Zeit reif ist für das, was wir dir schenken... wirst du eine gute Dienerin sein".


Was das Thema Meistergleve betrifft: Soweit ich weiss sind die Schattenhammerkultisten auf der Seite der alten Götter, warum sollten sie dann einen Leviathan wiederbeleben (oder gehören die auch mit zu den alten Göttern) ?


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> Dann is quasi der Mahlstrom so 1 Art Zugang zur Elementarebene oder wie muss man das verstehen, ich dachte eigentlich dass dort Nazjatar und die Stadt da mit den Krebsen (oder wie die heissen, ich mein jedenfalls Mak'Aru) sind aber wo is dann Azshara, die kann ja nicht einfach so weg sein (weil soweit ich weiss ist sie nie gestorben) und sind die Naga dann wirklich einzig und allein durch die Katastrophe mit dem Brunnen enstanden ohne dass ein alter Gott die Finger im Spiel hatte? ich meine es muss ja kein alter Gott gewesen sein aber wie kann man die Stimmen die sie gehört hat erklären? die sagen übrigens folgendes:
> 
> "Es gibt einen Weg... es gibt einen Weg... du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor... wir können helfen... dir helfen...". 	"Du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor. Und wenn die Zeit reif ist für das, was wir dir schenken... wirst du eine gute Dienerin sein".
> 
> ...



Nazjatar liegt dort, ich weiss nicht woher die Behauptungen genommen werden, das dem nicht so ist.


----------



## kathai (15. Juli 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Um mal ein bisschen in der Gerüchte Küche aufzuräumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das mit der Meistergleve ist wieder falsch 

wenn du ma genau hinschaust auf dem bild wo man die Meistergleve in Cata sieht sollte dir auffallen das da irgendwie ne rüstung an dem teil ist 
glaub hier wurde irgendwo schon gepostet das blizz das bestätigt hatt das des ne alte gottheit ist


----------



## benniboy (15. Juli 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> Dann is quasi der Mahlstrom so 1 Art Zugang zur Elementarebene oder wie muss man das verstehen, ich dachte eigentlich dass dort Nazjatar und die Stadt da mit den Krebsen (oder wie die heissen, ich mein jedenfalls Mak'Aru) sind aber wo is dann Azshara, die kann ja nicht einfach so weg sein (weil soweit ich weiss ist sie nie gestorben) und sind die Naga dann wirklich einzig und allein durch die Katastrophe mit dem Brunnen enstanden ohne dass ein alter Gott die Finger im Spiel hatte? ich meine es muss ja kein alter Gott gewesen sein aber wie kann man die Stimmen die sie gehört hat erklären? die sagen übrigens folgendes:



Richtig. Bevor man zur Elementarebene kommt muss man in den Hauptstädten ne Quest annehmen. Hat man dies getan kann man durch ein Portal gehen wo man zum Mahlstorm geportet wird. Dort steht auf einem Felsen Thrall wo man die Quest abgeben muss. Hat man das gemacht steigt man auf einem NPC Greif und fliegt mal grad so in den Mahlstrom rein und landet in Tiefenheim.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (15. Juli 2010)

was zum?! http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Shadra



> *  Shadra und Shirvallah *
> Eines Tages kam Shadra an einen See, wo der mächtige Shirvallah trank. Er hatte die schärfsten Klauen und die längsten Zähne. Da sprach die Spinne: „Bruder Tiger, mächtiger Shirvallah, geh doch schwimmen. Ich werde solange deine Hoden hüten!“ Shirvallah hatte wirklich die größten Hoden weit und breit und war sehr stolz darauf. Er willigte ein und Shadra passte auf seine Hoden auf. Als der Tiger außer Sichtweite geschwommen war, nahm die Spinne sie an sich und legte dafür ihre eigenen kleinen Hoden auf dem Boden ab. Dann rannte sie so schnell ihre dünnen Beinchen sie trugen. Unterwegs traf sie Jian'Ky, den damals noch jungen Gorilla. Sie fragte ihn, ob er wüsste, was alle anderen für ein Lied singen würden. „Nein, welches Lied?“, fragte Jian'Ky und Shadra sang:
> 
> Des Tigers Hoden, yeah!  Ich aß des Tigers Hoden!  Niemand wird mich jetzt noch stoppen!  Niemand kann mich töten!  Weil ich des Tigers Hoden aß!  Ich aß des Tigers Eier!  Der Gorilla hielt sich den Bauch vor Lachen, dann begann er mit den Fingern zu schnippen und zu tanzen, während er „Des Tigers Hoden, yeah! Ich aß des Tigers Hoden!“ sang. „Das ist ein tolles Lied“, sagte er, „ich gehe zu meinen Freunden und singe es mit ihnen“. „Tu das“, sagte Shadra und ging zurück zum See.
> ...


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

Da sieht man wie seriös die Seite ist.


----------



## Darkhammer (15. Juli 2010)

ja der gott in der meistergleve heißt soggoth. stand auch mal hier bei buffed. außerdem haben das bild von dem kraken und dem bild mit der gleve gravierende unterschiede fängt schon dabei an das das ding in der gleve nen muschelpanzer hat und der kraken nicht.


----------



## ødan (16. Juli 2010)

Darkhammer schrieb:


> ja der gott in der meistergleve heißt soggoth. stand auch mal hier bei buffed. außerdem haben das bild von dem kraken und dem bild mit der gleve gravierende unterschiede fängt schon dabei an das das ding in der gleve nen muschelpanzer hat und der kraken nicht.



http://cata.wowhead.com/quest=13893

Der Mann hat recht!

Aber ich denke nicht, dass es ein alter Gott ist, denn er wurde von 20 Steinriesen getötet. Wenn C'thun einen Titanen getötet hat und Yogg-Saron eine ganze Elite an Wächtern benötigt, dann wird Soggoth sicher kein Alter Gott sein.


----------



## Nelinius (16. Juli 2010)

Glaube auch nicht das Cthun tot ist.Wenn man in Schattenmondtal bei den Arrokas die beschwörung an seht ist ein die Form von Cthun zu sehen , denke mal nur wir schlagen die Körperliche Praezenz zurueck so wie eben bei kiljaeden und bei manchen davor auch schon.Und der in Dunkelkueste liegt ist ein alter Gott.


----------



## Diclonii (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Cthun und Yogg noch am Leben sind. Denn laut Lore gabs erheblichen Schaden als die Titanen den einen Gott gekillt haben, deswegen wurden doch letzendlich die anderen Tief unter Azeroth eingesperrt, weil sie mit der Welt verbunden waren.
Und das was man bekämpft war halt immer nur ein Teil des Gottes, der sich an der Oberfläche befand.

Was Azshara angeht, ist sie vllt. mittlerweile so mächtig geworden das sie sich selbst als Gottheit ansieht und in irgend einer Art mit Azeroth verbunden ist?!


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich finde den Thread ja echt spannend und ich liebe es zu spekulieren aber das mit dem Pentagramm...lol?

Wo in WoW hat jemals ein Pentagram eine Rolle gespielt? Oder kommt am Ende Diablo und pwnt uns alle? ^^

Ich glaube ja, dass der Schattenhammerkult ganz phöse dinge im Schilde führt. Aus irgendeinem Grund stehn die ja drauf Chaos zu verbreiten. Darum glaube ich, dass sich diese Fraktion ähnlich wie der Kult der Verdammten oder die Scharlachroten durch die Story von (zumindest) Ctaclysm ziehn wird. 

Worüber man auch spekulieren kann ist was wirklich in Uldum passieren wird. Gut, nicht jedes Titanenbauwerk dient als Gefängnis für irgendeinen Gott. Aber möglich wäre schon, dass da drin einer von den Jungs lauert. Man betrachte auch die nähe zu AQ wo C'thun gefallen ist. Vielleicht dringen ja auch die Schattenhammerkultisten in Uldum ein und versuchen dort einen alten Gott zu beschwören. 

Weiß man eigentlich schon wodurch Deathwing wieder "aufgeweckt" wird? Der wurde ja damals von den Aspekten schlafen geschickt wenn ich mich nicht irre. Vielleicht wurde er ja von einem Gott der ihn korrumpiert hat wieder geweckt. Wenn man das bedenkt wäre es ja theoretisch möglich, dass Deathwing garnicht der "Bösewicht" von Cataclysm ist sondern sich am Ende vielleicht rausstellt, dass wir ihn von seiner Besessenheit befreien müssen. Hätte doch auch was wenn wir gegen Deathwing kämpfen während die übrigen Aspekte versuchen ihn zu "bekehren". Am Ende ist Deathwing nicht tot sondern wieder ein ganz lieber Drachenaspekt...hätte doch was =)


----------



## Braamséry (16. Juli 2010)

Astherian schrieb:


> wo is dann Azshara, die kann ja nicht einfach so weg sein (weil soweit ich weiss ist sie nie gestorben) und sind die Naga dann wirklich einzig und allein durch die Katastrophe mit dem Brunnen enstanden ohne dass ein alter Gott die Finger im Spiel hatte? ich meine es muss ja kein alter Gott gewesen sein aber wie kann man die Stimmen die sie gehört hat erklären? die sagen übrigens folgendes:
> 
> "Es gibt einen Weg... es gibt einen Weg... du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor... wir können helfen... dir helfen...". 	"Du wirst mehr sein als jemals zuvor. Und wenn die Zeit reif ist für das, was wir dir schenken... wirst du eine gute Dienerin sein".
> 
> ...



Es war/en auf jedenfall ein/alle alten Götter. 

Es gibt ja eig nichts was in der Lage wäre das Leben so zu verändern.

Und wem sollte man denn dienen wenn man zu einem Werkzeug des Bösen gemacht wird? Da bleibt nicht viel übrig.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Azshara ist eben nicht "nur" eine Königin. Nach meinem Wissen soll sie unglaublich mächtig sein. Und mit unglaublich mächtig meine ich auch unglaublich mächtig. Aber wie groß ihre Macht im Vergleich zu einem alten Gott ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> 
> P.S: Mindestens so mächtig, dass sie als Addonendboss wie z.B. Illidan dienen könnte, wobei Illidan nur der vorletzte Boss in BC war.
> 
> ...




Im Krieg der Ahnen erfährt man, dass, als sich das Schauspiel dem Ende neigt, Archimonde vorhat Azshara zu töten, weil man keine Verwendung mehr für sie hat. Allerdings kann er es einfach nicht. 
Wie man das nun verdeutlichen soll weiß ich nicht genau.
Es sagt für mich nur aus, dass ihre Macht weitaus größer ist als man denkt.

Aber für die Stärke eines alten Gottes wird es wohl nicht reichen. Schließlich würde sie wohl kaum jmd wie Sargeras besiegen können, der ja, wie sie sagten, kein problem gewesen wäre.


----------



## ødan (16. Juli 2010)

Nelinius schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht das Cthun tot ist.Wenn man in Schattenmondtal bei den Arrokas die beschwörung an seht ist ein die Form von Cthun zu sehen , denke mal nur wir schlagen die Körperliche Praezenz zurueck so wie eben bei kiljaeden und bei manchen davor auch schon.Und der in Dunkelkueste liegt ist ein alter Gott.



Hier wurde nur ein ungünstiges Modell gewält. Es gab bereits einen blue post indem gesagt wurde, dass es mehr alte Götter gibt als die auf Azeroth (im Bezug auf das Viech im Schattenmondtal).
Zwing mich nicht ihn zu suchen <.<

Wenn es nicht auch schon bestätigt worden wäre, dass C'Thun (bei yogg glaube ich wurde das nichtmal bestätigt?) tot ist, dann würde ich sagen, man hat nur gegen sein Auge und sein Augenlied gekämpft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jedenfalls aus Lust und Laune gestern nacht nochmal auf Nazjatar einen AQ40 Raid organisiert und am Ende das schicke Tentakel Trinket von ihm bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei auch fraglich ist, woher man diesen Tentakel beschwörten soll, wenn C'Thun tot ist...


----------



## Tsukasu (16. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh nicht weil wie kann was unter dem Maelstrom sein wen also an dem punkt ein Brunnen wahr der Zerstört worden ist und nur durch die große energie,magie;macht usw ein sich eine Strudel gebildet hatt. Da rennt doch dan keiner hin und baut irgendwie was drunter auf oder so XD.
Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?

update:
spoiler wer es nicht sehen will was in cata kommt ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_2W5UKLfaA


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juli 2010)

So wie ich das verstanden habe nutzen der irdene Ring und Thrall den Maelstrom als Portal.
Wenn du da einfach so rein hopsen würdest, wärst du tot.


----------



## Sheldon der Gnom (16. Juli 2010)

Anstatt hier Sinnlos rumzuspektakulieren, bringt lieber quellen


----------



## kathai (16. Juli 2010)

Also um nochma aufs schattenmontal zu kommen:

Diese "Alten Götter" wurden auf azeroth nur "Alte Götter" genannt als das Phanteon dort angekommen ist, die bezeichnung das diese Parasiten götter sein sollen kommt von den Elemtaren also auch den 4 Elemtarlords die ihnen Gedient haben oder noch dienen (therazane mit cata anscheinend nichtmehr)

Es könnte in der Scherbenwelt ebenfalls solche "Parasiten" geben.

Im Maelstrom selbst ist nichts gebaut.
Als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit enstand siedelten die damaligen Nachtelfen und die Hochelfen wie sie sich später nannten um den Brunnen herum an, anscheinend haben die ihre stadt neben dem Brunnen aufgebaut und diese steht auch noch dort in Form von Ruinen.
Schwer zu erklären da früher die Östlichen Königreiche und Kalimdor ein Kontinent waren in desen mitter der Brunnen der Ewigkeit stand.

Was C'tun angeht so wurde er ja von den Silithiden irgendwie erweckt, wenn der wirklich tot ist erklärt das den zustand von Silithus wäre er es nicht würd ich ma so sagen das sie Silithiden das gebiet verwüstet haben.

Yoog-Saron wurde von uns Lediglich zurückgedrängt in sein gefängis. Bei Yogg-Saron hatten wir die hilfe der 4 Wächter beim einsperren


----------



## Shaila (16. Juli 2010)

Nelinius schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht das Cthun tot ist.Wenn man in Schattenmondtal bei den Arrokas die beschwörung an seht ist ein die Form von Cthun zu sehen , denke mal nur wir schlagen die Körperliche Praezenz zurueck so wie eben bei kiljaeden und bei manchen davor auch schon.Und der in Dunkelkueste liegt ist ein alter Gott.



Also nochmal, damit es auch der Letzte versteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was die Arrakoa in der Scherbenwelt versuchen zu beschwören ist weder C'thun, noch Yogg-Saron oder ein anderer uns bekannter "Gott" aus Azeroth. Es handelt sich hierbei um den "Meister" der Arrakoa. Dieser ist allen Anscheins nach auch so ein Parasit, wie jene auf Azeroth, also ein alter Gott, nur auf Draenor. Damit ist bestätigt, dass es mehr alte Götter gibt, als wir denken und Azeroth kein Einzelfall ist. Diese Götter können sich aber scheinbar nicht immer einfach so auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren, ähnlich wie z.B. Sargeras nicht einfach Azeroth betreten könnte, weil es dazu einer Quelle enomer Macht benötigen würde. Wir verhindern in der Scherbenwelt, dass Draenor von einem alten Gott verschlungen wird. Die Arrakoa sind die Diener dieses Gottes, ähnlich wie die Silithiden die Diener von C'thun sind.

*Hier nochmal ein Bluepost dazu:*

*F: Wer ist der "Meister" der Arakkoa, von dem Isfar redet? Es ist nicht Terokk &#8230;* 
A: Es gibt mehr alte Götter als die, die in Azeroth gefangen sind. Es erfordert allerdings einiges, damit sie sich auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren; schaut euch für weitere Informationen doch einfach einmal die Questreihe &#8222;Dem Dunklen Rat in die Quere kommen" im Schattenmondtal an. 




KingNothing22 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread ja echt spannend und ich liebe es zu spekulieren aber das mit dem Pentagramm...lol?
> 
> Wo in WoW hat jemals ein Pentagram eine Rolle gespielt? Oder kommt am Ende Diablo und pwnt uns alle? ^^
> 
> ...




Man müsste nur erst einmal mehr über ein Pentagramm wissen. Ein Pentagramm stellt auch den Lebenskreislauf da. Es ist ein Zeichen für Gesundheit. Das Pentagramm muss überhaupt nichts mit Bösem zu tun haben, dass hat Hollywood den Leuten in die Hirne eingebrannt. Schau dir mal das Sholazarbecken an. Beachte was die 5 Säulen bilden. Da aber eine Säule zerstört ist, ist der Kreislauf des Lebens unterbrochen und der Tot fällt ein. Warum aber bilden die alten Götter dann ein ungefähres Pentagramm ?

Entweder Zufall, oder aber es ist so zu verstehen, das wenn man einen tötet, der Kreislauf Azeroth unterbrochnen ist und Azeroth aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät, denn wenn man einen alten Gott tötet, tötet man einen Teil Azeroth.

Das Deathwing nicht der Endboss sein wird, ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## Cemesis (16. Juli 2010)

*Die Meistergleve* 

 Der Bereich um die Meistergleve ist nicht nur größer, sondern auch die &#8222;Überreste" eines titanischen Kampfes sind enorm angewachsen. Zudem tummeln sich auch massenhaft Schattenhammer-Gefolgsleute in der Ausgrabungsstätte &#8211; mit dem Ziel, das Ungetüm mit dem Schwert in der Stirn wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Während Ihr anfangs noch die Handlanger der zwielichtigen Ausgräber belauscht, kehrt Ihr später zu einem epischen Bosskampf in die Meistergleve zurück.

Quelle

Also der "Alte Gott" war definitiv mehr als tot, wir haben da gequestet, sind da vorbei gelaufen, das Ding stand Metertief in der Erde. Also einen besseren Beweis als "Tot" gabs nicht.

Und jetzt in Cata handelt die Questreihe davon das er wiederbelebt werden soll...! Also wer sagt C'thun ist Tot, hat recht aber das muss überhaupt nicht heissen das er nicht wieder auftaucht! Ich bin sicher das wir die Alten Götter zusammen in irgend ner Ini oder mehrere Inis wieder sehen werden. Vielleicht nicht in Catalysm aber irgendwann bestimmt.

Außerdem bestätigt dieser Bericht aus der Meistergleve meinen Beitrag auf Seite 2 dieses Threats.


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man müsste nur erst einmal mehr über ein Pentagramm wissen. Ein Pentagramm stellt auch den Lebenskreislauf da. Es ist ein Zeichen für Gesundheit. Das Pentagramm muss überhaupt nichts mit Bösem zu tun haben, dass hat Hollywood den Leuten in die Hirne eingebrannt. Schau dir mal das Sholazarbecken an. Beachte was die 5 Säulen bilden. Da aber eine Säule zerstört ist, ist der Kreislauf des Lebens unterbrochen und der Tot fällt ein. Warum aber bilden die alten Götter dann ein ungefähres Pentagramm ?
> 
> Entweder Zufall, oder aber es ist so zu verstehen, das wenn man einen tötet, der Kreislauf Azeroth unterbrochnen ist und Azeroth aus dem Gleichgewicht gerät, denn wenn man einen alten Gott tötet, tötet man einen Teil Azeroth.
> 
> Das Deathwing nicht der Endboss sein wird, ist durchaus möglich.



So hab ichs jetzt nicht unbedingt gemeint. Was ich sagen wollte, dass ich noch nicht in WoW gesehn hab, dass irgendwo wirklich ganz offensichtlich ein Pentagramm vorkommt...also gibts eigentlich keine Anzeichen, dass die Bewohner von Azeroth überhaupt wissen was ein Pentagramm ist...ich hab einfach noch nie erlebt, dass dieses Zeichen irgendwo in der Story vorkommt...


----------



## Astherian (16. Juli 2010)

Stimmt das eigentlich dass die alten Götter viele Leute kontrollieren? Mir fallen Deathwing, die Elementarleutnants wie z. B. Al'AKir, Cho'Gall, Königin Azshara und die Schattenhammerkultisten ein (korrigiert mich bitte wenn was davon nicht stimmt)


Ich fänd es allerdings merkwürdig wenn das Ding im Schattenmondtal wirklich der C'thun aus Ahn Qiraj wäre, denn Draenor ist ein komplett anderer Planet als Azeroth, demzufolge müsste er ja auch irgendwie dorthin gelangen, aber warum sollte die Scherbenwelt nicht auch ihre eigenen alten Götter haben?


----------



## Shaila (16. Juli 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> So hab ichs jetzt nicht unbedingt gemeint. Was ich sagen wollte, dass ich noch nicht in WoW gesehn hab, dass irgendwo wirklich ganz offensichtlich ein Pentagramm vorkommt...also gibts eigentlich keine Anzeichen, dass die Bewohner von Azeroth überhaupt wissen was ein Pentagramm ist...ich hab einfach noch nie erlebt, dass dieses Zeichen irgendwo in der Story vorkommt...



Ich denke schon das sie es wissen und wenn nicht, dann wissen es die Titanen, denn sie haben die alten Götter eingesperrt und sie haben perfekte Orte wie das Sholazarbecken geschaffen, wo man mehrfach Pentagramme findet.





Astherian schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich dass die alten Götter viele Leute kontrollieren? Mir fallen Deathwing, die Elementarleutnants wie z. B. Al'AKir, Cho'Gall, Königin Azshara und die Schattenhammerkultisten ein (korrigiert mich bitte wenn was davon nicht stimmt)
> 
> 
> Ich fänd es allerdings merkwürdig wenn das Ding im Schattenmondtal wirklich der C'thun aus Ahn Qiraj wäre, denn Draenor ist ein komplett anderer Planet als Azeroth, demzufolge müsste er ja auch irgendwie dorthin gelangen, aber warum sollte die Scherbenwelt nicht auch ihre eigenen alten Götter haben?



Lesen hilft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benniboy (16. Juli 2010)

Voll das Nerd Gespräch das wir hier führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Voll das Nerd Gespräch das wir hier führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Nerd aber nur wenn man's im tatsächlichen englischen Wortsinn( Fachidiot etc.) verstehen will...denn eigentlich bezeichnet die heute gebräuchliche Form von Nerd ja einen in Technik oder Wissenschaft vertieften Menschen - Quelle
Und die Lore von WoW hat ja eigentlich wenig mit Technik, Wissenschaft oder Computern im herkömmlichen Sinn zu tun...vll. wäre Fantasy-Nerd oder so passender *rofl*


----------



## Cemesis (16. Juli 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Voll das Nerd Gespräch das wir hier führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso Nerd?

Wir interessieren uns nur für die Story/Lore, was es in WoW ehrlich gesagt nicht viele gibt.

Die Leute die stumpf Epics farmen ohne Rücksicht auf verluste, die sich nichmal wissen oder dafür interessieren worum es in dem Spiel geht ( Storytechnisch ), DAS sind Nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Arthaslight (16. Juli 2010)

Hey ich bin auf YouTube auf ein Video gestoßen in dem C´thun ähnliche Tentakel zu sehen sind und dachte das könnte hier reinpassen. (Beta, enthält spoiler).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX74RpGzCug

ca. ab 1:45 zu sehen. Was denkt ihr, ist das der alte gott der auch neltharion korrumpiert hat? Wird man als richtigen endboss dann einen gott töten müssen( schonwieder) oder ist das einfach nur so ein testgebiet der beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry falls schon jmd das vid. gepostet hat


----------



## Cemesis (16. Juli 2010)

Arthaslight schrieb:


> Hey ich bin auf YouTube auf ein Video gestoßen in dem C´thun ähnliche Tentakel zu sehen sind und dachte das könnte hier reinpassen. (Beta, enthält spoiler).
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=KX74RpGzCug
> 
> ...



Also Wow... das Teil sieht fett aus. Aber ob es sich hier im C'thun handelt würd ich noch nicht behaupten. Das Teil is um einiges Größer und Metertief in der Erde. Es sei denn, den C'thun den wir kennen war nur eine art "Samen" der jetzt ausgewachsen ist.

Mfg


----------



## Ziceeth (16. Juli 2010)

Gief C'thun !

MfG


----------



## Nelinius (16. Juli 2010)

naja hat wer eine Karte von den Urkontinent und mal dort die posis der eingeschlossen alten götter gemacht. dessen mitte eben der Brunnen der ewigkeit ist. unter den evtl noch was böseres lauert als die alten götter. aber das sind eben alles spekulationen die man macht. damals wurde nur mal so vermutet das im malstrom auch ein alter gott sein sollte.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Juli 2010)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Wieso Nerd?
> 
> Wir interessieren uns nur für die Story/Lore, was es in WoW ehrlich gesagt nicht viele gibt.
> 
> ...



sign questtexte lesen ftw ! ^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Juli 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich bestätigt das Azeroth Zerstört wird wenn die Alten Götter alle tot sind oder war das nur eine Vermutung der Titanen?
> Und soweit ich weis sind C'Thun und Yogg-Saron beide von uns getötet worden.
> 
> MfG Vizard
> ...



C'thun getötet > Yogg-Saron nur verwundet.



Thoor schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringst du da einiges durcheinander....
> 
> Um die frage zu beantworten warum sie beim tot azeroth zerstören würden und warum sie nicht tot sind.
> 
> ...



Kerl du laberst so ein Müll.
Klar würde Kil'jaeden wenn er nicht schwach bzw wir keine Hilfe gehabt hätten umnatzen.
10Leute besiegen Arthas ? Denk mal nach wir sind jetzt keine normalen Soldaten mehr wir haben C'thun bezwungen, Kel'thuzad, Onyxia, Nefarian, Lady Vashji, Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer, Illidan und so weiter Oo 
Wir sind sozusagen Helden bzw. Teil der Geschichte.


----------

